# الطاقة المتجددة مستقبلنا المجهول



## م.محمد الكردي (26 أبريل 2006)

أخي الفاضل .. أختي الكريمة ..

ممكن تتخيل معنا ؟

تخيل أن آبار النفط جفّت ؟

لا بترول

لا كهرباء = لا إضاءة ولا أجهزة

لا بنزين = لا سيارات ولا طيارات

إذا في عصرنا الحالي ..

لا حياة

لا حياة

لا حياة

لا حياة

فما دورنا نحن المهندسون؟

إنه كابوس يؤرق العالم بأسره !!

لكن ما الحل؟

الحل هو

الطاقة المتجددة والبديلة

شارك معنا الآن

ولنحي الفكرة من جديد ونقويها وننشرها

لا نريد أن نكون متأخرين

تأخرنا في صناعة التكنولجيا بالنفط والطاقة الملوثة

دعونا مرة نسبق في صناعة الطاقة النظيفة

سؤال // مالمطلوب ؟؟

الطاقة المتجددة موضوع يهم الجميع من مهندسي العمار................. إلى كل الأصناف الاخرى

أتمنى على كل مشارك أن يساهم بموضوع يناسب تخصصه ولنعلق ولندرج المواضيع المثمرة

أيضا يمكن ان ندرج الأفلام العلمية في هذا المجال

أن نتحدث عن المشاريع العالمية والعربية فيه

أن نناقش أفكار جديدة

وغيره الكثير

أتمنى التفاعل من الجميع وهذا عشمي فيكم​


----------



## المهندس (26 أبريل 2006)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية أخي الكريم ..

بنتظار مالديك من مواضيع و اسهامات في هذا الموضوع المهم ..
و شاكر و مقدر لك اهتمامك و حرصك ..


و تقبل تحيااااااااتي


----------



## محمد عبد الرحيم الغانم (26 أبريل 2006)

*رد علي موضوع الطاقة المتجددة*

اخي الفاضل السلا عليكم 
المطلوب من السا دة المهندسين الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع 
وتعتبر الخلايا الشمسيه من اهم الطرق لاستخدام الطاقة المتجددة ونقوم بتحويل اشعة الشمس الي طاقة كهربائية وهذا ليس موضوع جديد بل هو مستخدم من ماقبل الستينات ولكن في عالمنا العربي فهذا يقع علي عاتق ذوى الاختصاص واعتقيد هذا هو الحل الانسب لان اشعة الشمس ليس حكر علي احد في هذا الكون والشمس باقية ما دامت السموات والارض ونتمني لكم التوفيق:81:


----------



## عمروعلى3 (27 أبريل 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]






Solar Power Satellites
One suggestion for energy in the future is to put huge solar power satellites into orbit around the earth. They would collect solar energy from the sun, convert it to electricity and beam it to Earth as microwaves or some other form of transmission. The power would have no greenhouse gas emissions, but microwave beams might affect health adversely. And frequent rocket launches may harm the upper atmosphere. This idea may not be practical for another century; if at all.
The picture on the right is an early and simple drawing of how a space solar power satellite would beam energy to electrical power grid on Earth.

ترجمه للمقال
الطاقه الشمسيه الاقمار الصناعيه 
اقتراح من الطاقه في المستقبل علي الطاقه الشمسيه الضخمه ضع الاقمار الصناعيه في مدار حول الارض. وتجمع الطاقه الشمسيه من الشمس وتحويله الي كهرباء والحزم من الارض المايكرويف او اي شكل اخر من اشكال النقل. السلطه لن تكون انبعاثات غازات الدفيءه ، ولكنها قد تءثر اشعه المايكرويف ضار بالصحه. وتكرر اطلاق القذاءف قد يسيء الي الغلاف الجوي العلوي. هذه الفكره قد لا يكون من العملي اخر. ان لم يكن معدوما. 
صوره الحق مبكره وبسيط لكيفيه الاستفاده من الطاقه الشمسيه الفضاءيه الساتل الحزم طاقه لتوليد الطاقه الكهرباءيه في العالم. [/FRAME]​


----------



## ibm_mourad (27 أبريل 2006)

كما قال الزملاء أن الشمس هي من أنسب المصادر للطاقة المتجددة والبديلة للزيت لكن أيضا ً ممكن نستخدم طاقة الماء وهي عن طريق اندفاع الماء من أعلى لأسفل وكذلك طاقة الرياح والطاقة النووية وطاقة المد والجزر وأعتقد يوجد الكثير


----------



## jalal (27 أبريل 2006)

الطاقة الشمسية
بحث مقدم من الإخ: أسامة ابراهيم الزعلوك 
جامعة ناصر الأممية قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية


مقدمة : 

إن القلق من تلوث هواء المدن ومن المطر الحمضي وتسرب النفط والمخاطر النووية وارتفاع حرارة الأرض يحث على إعادة تفحص بدائل الفحم والنفط والطاقة النووية ، وعلى الرغم من أن مصادر الطاقة البديلة ليست خالية من التلويث عموماً ، فإنه يوجد مجال واسع من الخيارات التي يكون ضررها البيئي أقل بكثير من مصادر الطاقة التقليدية .

إن أفضل التقنيات الواعدة هي التي تسخر طاقة الشمس حيث يعتبر التحويل الحراري المباشر للإشعاعات الشمسية إلي طاقة كهربائية عبر الخلايا الشمسية تقنية جديدة ومتطورة وهو صناعة إستراتيجية باعتبارها مصدراً طاقوياً مستقبلياً سيكون له الأثر الأكبر في المحافظة على مصادر الطاقة التقليدية ولأغراض أهم واستغلال أثمن علاوة على أن مصدر طاقته مجاني ولا ينضب ونظيف ودون مخلفات أو أخطار .

تعريف الخلايا الشمسية : 

إن الخلايا الشمسية هي عبارة عن محولات فولتضوئية تقوم بتحويل ضوء الشمس المباشر إلي كهرباء ، وهي نبائظ شبه موصلة وحساسة ضوئياً ومحاطة بغلاف أمامي وخلفي موصل للكهرباء .

لــقد تم إنــماء تقنيات كثيرة لإنـتــاج الخلايـا الشمسيـــة عبر عــــمــليات متسلسلة من المعالجات الكيميائية والفيزيائية والكهربــائيـــة عـــلى شكــل متكاثف ذاتي الآليــــة أو عالي الآلية ، كمـــا تـم إنماء مــــواد مختلفـــة من أشبــاه الموصلات لتصنيع الخلايـــا الشمسية على هيئة عناصر كعنصر السيليكون أو على هيئة مركبات كمركب الجاليوم زرنيخ وكربيد الكادميوم وفوسفيد الأنديوم وكبريتيد النحاس وغيرها من المواد الواعدة لصناعة الفولتضوئيات .

ميكانيكية تيار الخلايا الشمسية :

الخلية الشمسية للتطبيقات الأرضية هي رقاقة رفيعة من السيليكون مشابة بمقادير صغيرة من الشوائب لإعطاء جانب واحد شحنة موجبة والجانب الآخر شحنة سالبة مكونة ثنائياً ذا مساحة كبيرة .

تولد الخلايا الشمسية قدرة كهربائية عندما تتعرض لضوء الشمس حيث الضوئيات ( الفوتونات ) والتي يحمل كل منها كماً طاقوياً محدداً يكسب الإلكترونات الحرة طاقة تجعلها تهتز حرارياً وتكسر الرابط الذري بالشبكة بالمادة الشبه موصلة ويتم تحرير الشحنات وإنتاج أزواج من الإلكترون في الفراغ . تنطلق بعد ذلك حاملات الشحنة هذه متجهة نحو وصلة الثنائي متنقلة بين نطاقي التوصيل والتكافؤ عبر الفجوة الطاقوية وتتجمع عند السطح الأمامي والخلفي للخلية محدثة سريان تيار كهربي مستمر عند توصيل الخلية بمحمل كهربي وتبلغ القدرة الكهربية المنتجة للخلية الشمسية عادة واحد وات. 

أنواع الخلايا الشمسية التجارية :

تم تصنيع خلايا شمسية من مواد مختلفة إلا أن أغلب هذه المواد نادرة الوجود بالطبيعة أولها خواص سامة ملوثة للبيئة أو معقدة التصنيع وباهظة التكاليف وبعضها لا يزال تحت الدراسة والبحث وعليه فقد تركز الاهتمام على تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية السيليكونية وذلك لتوفير عنصر السيليكون في الطبيعة علاوة على أن العلماء والباحثين تمكنوا من دراسة هذا العنصر دراسة مستفيضة وتعرفوا على خواصه المختلفة وملاءمته لصناعة الخلايا الشمسية المتبلرة ومتصدعة التبلر .

1- الخلايا الشمسية السيليكونية المتبلرة :

تصنع هذه الخلايا من السيليكون عبر إنماء قضبان من السيليكون أحادي أو عديد التبلر ثم يؤرب إلي رقائق و تعالج كيميائياً وفيزيائياً عبر مراحل مختلفة لتصل إلي خلايا شمسية .

كفاءة هذه الخلايا عالية تتراوح بين 9 – 17 % والخلايا السيليكونية أحادية التبلر غالية الثمن حيث صعوبة التقنية واستهلاك الطاقة بينما الخلايا السيليكونية عديدة التبلر تعتبر أقل تكلفة من أحادية التبلر وأقل كفاءة أيضاً .

2- الخلايا الشمسية السيليكونية الأمورفية ( متصدعة التبلر ) :

مادة هذه الخلايا ذات شكل سيليكوني حيث التكوين البلوري متصدع لوجود عنصر الهيدروجين أو عناصر أخرى أدخلت قصداً لتكسبها خواص كهربية مميزة وخلايا السيليكون الأمورفي زهيدة التكلفة عن خلايا السيليكون البلوري حيث ترسب طبقة شريطية رقيقة باستعمال كميات صغيرة من المواد الخام المستخدمة في عمليات قليلة مقارنة بعمليات التصنيع البلوري . ويعتبر تصنيع خلايا السيليكون الامورفي أكثر تطويعاً وملاءمة للتصنيع المستمر ذاتي الآلية .

تتراوح كفاءة خلايا هذه المادة ما بين 4 – 9 % بالنسبة للمساحة السطحية الكبيرة وتزيد عن ذلك بقليل بالنسبة للمساحة السطحية الصغيرة وإن كان يتأثر استقرارها بالإشعاع الشمسي .

والشكل (1- أ) يوضح نسبة إنتاجية العالم من المسطحات ذات الخلايا الشمسية أحادية التبلر ، عديد التبلر . والشكل (2- ب) يوضح نماذج من الخلايا الشمسية والمنتجات الملحقة بها . 



الشكل ( 1- ب ) الشكل ( 1 – أ ) 

نماذج من الخلايا الشمسية والمنتجات الملحقة بها نسبة إنتاجية العالم من المسطحات 

تطبيقات الخلايا الشمسية :

تركز الاهتمام على إدخال الفولتضوئيات كمصدر للطاقة المتجددة في التطبيقات الأرضية بغية تطوير التقنية ووسائل الاستخدام في قطاع السكن والصحة والتعليم والصناعة والزراعة والنفط وغيرها في الاستخدامات 

الفولتضوئيات الجذابة اقتصادياً وفي المناطق المعزولة والنائية حيث تنقص تكلفة شبكات الكهرباء العامة وتساعد في الإنماء الاقتصادي والتطوير الاجتماعي المحلي .

والمسطحات الفولتضوئية هي مصدر القدرة الكهربية لهذه التطبيقات ، حيث يتكون المسطح من عدة خلايا (متصلة معاً بصفائح سلكية معدنية ) مغطاة بملف من البلاستيك الحراري مثل أسيتات فينيل إيثيل أو غيره وآخر من التدلار لحمايتها من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية ومغلقة بصفيحة زجاجية من الأمام وطبقة واقية تعمل كقاعدة إنشائية من الزجاج أو من الألياف الزجاجية أو الخزف الصيني عند الخلف مركب عليها صندوق وصلة كهربائية ومحاط بإطار معدني .

وهذه المسطحات يعوّل عليها بتطرف كمصدر طاقة كهربائية لأن ليس لها أجزاء متحركة وذات عمر طويل يتراوح من 15 إلي 35 سنة و أمان للبيئة ، كما تضفي على المباني شكلاً معمارياً جميلاً والشكل (2) يوضح الإنتاج الإقليمي للمسطحات ويوضح الشكل (3) الإنتاج العالمي للمسطحات .



الشكل ( 2 )

الإنتاج الإقليمي للمسطحات 



الشكل ( 3 )

الإنتاج العالمي للمسطحات 

ويمكن تصنيف وتحديد التطبيقات الأرضية وفق القدرة الكهربائية علي النحو التالي :-

* تطبيقات ذات قدرة منخفضة :

وتشمل الأجهزة والمنظومات التالية :

- الحاسبات والألعاب الإلكترونية والساعات .

- أجهزة الإذاعة المسموعة وشاحنات وسائط القدرة المنخفضة .

* تطبيقات ذات قدرة متوسطة :

وتشمل المنظومات التالية :

الإنارة – أجهزة الإذاعة المرئية – ثلاجات اللقاح والأمصال – إشارات المرور والإنذار – مراوح الأسقف ( التهوية ) – هواتف الطوارئ – شاحنات السياج الكهربي .

حيث يشحن السياج المحاط بالمزارع وأماكن تربية الحيوانات لمنعها من الاقتراب منها .

* تطبيقات ذات قدرة متوسطة وعالية :

ضخ المياه – محطات اتصالات الموجات السنتيمترية – محطات الأقمار الصنـــــاعية الأرضية – الوقاية المهبطية لحماية أنابيب النفط والغاز والمنشآت المعدنية من التآكل – تغذية شبكة الكهرباء العامة .


----------



## jalal (27 أبريل 2006)

كلفة كهرباء الخلايا الشمسية : 

تتراوح تكلفة الوات ذروة في الأسواق العالمية ما بين 8 إلي 10 دولارات بـــالنسبة للــدول المستوردة بينما تصل تكلفة الوات ذروة بالنسبة للتطبيقات ذات القدرة المتوسطة والقدرة المتوسطة و العالية إلي 30 دولار و تزيد هذه التكلفة وفق التصميم و أجهزة التحكم والتخزين الساكن و الإلكترونـات المساعدة إلا أن تكلفة الـوات ذروة بالنسبة للقدرة العاليــة (المحطات الكهـروشمسية ذات سعة الميجاوات) تقل قليلاً عن 20 دولار .

إن الاقتصاديات الحالية لتطبيقات ومنظومات الخلايا الشمسية وبعضها فعال التكلفة وبعضها الآخر غير ذلك وهي صورة ديناميكية تماماً حيث الأسعار و انخفضت خلال العقد الماضي والشكل (4) يوضح 

دليل تكلفة الوات ذروة بالنسبة للدول المصنعة .



الشكل ( 4 )

دليل تكلفة الوات ذروة

الشركات العالمية المصنعة للخلايا الشمسية :

الشركات العالمية العاملة في هذا المجال كثيرة من بينها شركة سولار الألمانية – الفواتوات الفرنسية – اتيار سولار في إيطاليا – كرونار في يوغسلافيا – استروبور في كندا – وهيليودينايكا في البرازيل .

وشركات عديدة في الولايات المتحدة واليابان وهناك شركات متعددة الجنسيات أيضاً .

والجدول (1) يوضح توزيع عدد بعض الشركات المصنعة . 



الجدول ( 1 )

توزيع الشركات التجارية المصنعة 

الاستثمارات العالمية في مجال الطاقة الشمسية :

تستثمر الدول المصنعة أموالاً طائلة في مجال الخلايا الشمسية وذلك على مستوى البحث والتطوير والتطبيق بغية الوصول إلي تخفيض أسعارها وزيادة كفاءتها وتسهيل طرق إنتاجها وجعلها واعدة للإنتاج والتطبيق الموسع والجدول رقم (2) يوضح استثمارات بعض الدول في مجال مشاريع الخلايا الشمسية .





الجدول ( 2 )

الاستثمارات الوطنية في مجال الخلايا الشمسية

كما تسعى هذه الدول الصناعية جادة من خلال مراكز البحث والتطوير إلي تخفيض تكلفة الوات ذروة إلي 0.5 أو 1 دولار مع سنة 2000 ولا غرابة في ذلك فقد كانت تكلفة الوات ذروة 300 – 350 دولار في الخمسينــات حين كـان هذا المجـال مقصوراً على أبحاث الفضاء .

وعليه فإن الأرقام المشار إليها في ميزانية الإنفاق ومبالغ الاستثمارات إنما تدل على ما توليه الدول المتقدمة من اهتمام بالغ لامتلاك الفولتضوئيات لها خاصة وأن المصادر التقليدية آخذة في النضوب بالإضافة إلي ضمان استحواذها على الأسواق العالمية لمنتجات الفولتضوئيات .

استثمارات الطاقة الشمسية في الوطن العربي :

يدرك العاملون في مجال الطاقة أن الأراضي العربية هي من أغنى مناطق العالم بالطاقة الشمسية ويتبين ذلك بالمقارنة مع بعض دول العالم الأخرى ولو أخذنا متوسط ما يصل الأرض العربية من طاقة شمسية وهو 5 كيلو واط – ساعة / متر مربع / اليوم و افترضنا أن الخلايا الشمسية بمعامل تحويل 5 % وقمنا بوضع هذه الخلايا الشمسية على مساحة 16000 كيلو متر مربع في صحراء العراق الغربية ( وهذه المساحة تعادل تقريباً مساحة الكويت ) و أصبح بإمكاننا توليد طاقة كهربائية تساوي 10 4 × 400 ميجا واط – ساعة في اليوم ، أي ما يزيد عن خمسة أضعاف ما نحتاجه اليوم وفي حالة فترة الاستهلاك القصوى .

ومن البديهي أيضاً أن طاقتنا النفطية ستنضب بعد مائة عام على الأكثر وهو أحسن المصادر للطاقة وذلك لعدم وجود كميات كبيرة من مادة اليورانيوم في بلداننا العربية بالإضافة إلي تكلفة أجهزة الطاقة وتقدم تكنولوجيتها خلال السنوات الخمسين الماضية و إمكانية عدم اللحاق بها وهو ما جعلنا مقصرين في استثمارها و نأمل أن لا تفوتنا الفرصة في خلق تكنولوجيات عربية لاستغلال الطاقة الشمسية وهي لا زالت في بداية تطورها .

إن لاستعمال بدائل الطاقة مردودين مهمين أولهما جعل فترة استعمال الطاقة النفطية طويلة وثانيهما تطوير مصدر للطاقة آخر بجانب مصدر النفط الحالي .

ومن التجـارب المحدودة لاستخدامات الطاقة الشمسية في البلاد العربية ما يلي :

1- تسخين المياه والتدفئة وتسخين برك السباحة بواسطة الطاقة الشمسية أصبحت طريقة اقتصادية في البلدان العربية وخاصة في حالة تصنيع السخانات الشمسية محلياً .

2- تعتبر الطاقة الشمسية أحسن وسيلة للتبريد حيث أنه كلما زاد الإشعاع الشمسي كلما حصلنا على التبريد وكلما كانت أجهزة التبريد الشمسي أكثر كفاءة ، ولكن تكلفة التبريد الشمسي تكون أعلى من السعر الحالي للتبريد بثلاثة إلي خمس أضعاف تكلفته الاعتيادية ويعود السبب لارتفاع التكلفة لمواد التبريد الشمسي ومعدات تجميع الحرارة وتوليد الكهرباء .

ولو استعرضنا البحث والتطبيقات السارية للطاقة الشمسية في الوطن العربي لتبين لنا أن استخدام السخانات الشمسية أصبح شيئاً مألوفاً في بعض البلدان العربية بينما بقيت صناعة الخلايا بصورة تجارية متأخرة في جميع البلدان العربية بسبب تكلفة إنشاء المصنع الأولية و إتباع سياسة التأمل القائلة ( يجب الانتظار ريثما تنخفض الكلفة ) .

إن معظم التجارب الميدانية والمختبرية لاستغلال الطاقة الشمسية في الوطن العربي لا تزال في مراحلها الأولى ويجب تنشيطها و الإكثار منها و لو استعرضنا ما تقوم به دول العالم في هذا المجال و بخاصة الدول المتقدمة صناعياً والتي لا تملك خمس ما تملكه الدول العربية من الطاقة الشمسية لوجدنا أن بريطانيا وحدها تنفق على مشاريع الطاقة الشمسية ما يعادل جميع ما تنفقه الدول العربية مجتمعة وينطبق هذا على عدد العاملين في مجالات الطاقة المتجددة حيث يعمل في فرنسا ضعف اللذين يعملون في جميع الدول العربية في هذه المجالات .

اقتصاديات الطاقة الشمسية :

تعتبر تكلفة المواد الأولية لأجهزة استخدام الطاقة الشمسية أهم عائق يحول دون استخدامها بالإضافة إلي المساحة الكبيرة المطلوبة لوضع هذه الأجهزة المجمعة لأشعة الشمس غير المركزة و بالرغم من كل هذه العوامل فهناك بعض الاستخدامات للطاقة الشمسية تعتبر اقتصادية في الوقت الحاضر ، منها تسخين المياه والاستعمالات الأخرى في المناطق النائية مثل توليد الكهرباء وضخ المياه وتحلية المياه والإشارات الضوئية والبث اللاسلكي والحماية الكاثودية وغيرها .

ومن الضروري قبل احتساب تكلفة واقتصاديات الطاقة الشمسية أن نعلم نوع التطبيق الشمسي بالإضافة إلي مواصفات المكان أي هل منطقة نائية أو قرب مدينة أو في داخل المدينة ؟ ويجب معرفة فترة التشغيل اليومية وهل هناك حاجة إلي تخزين الطاقة أم لا ؟ وهل هناك حاجة إلي الصيانة ومدى تكرارها ؟ . 

ومن المعلوم بأن معظم البلدان العربية تدعم أسعار الكهرباء المولدة بالمشتقات النفطية لمواطنيها ولا بد من أخذ هذا الدعم في الاعتبار عند مقارنة تكلفة توليد الكهرباء باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية .

و إذا أخذت جميع هذه العوامل في الحسبان و اتبعت الطرق الصحيحة لاستغلال و استخدام هذا النوع من الطاقة بشكل اقتصادي ومحاولة تطويرها إلي الشكل الأفضل قد يؤدي إلي انخفاض تكلفة الوات الواحد المنتج منها .

بعض مشاكل استخدام الطاقة الشمسية :

إن أهم مشكلة تواجه الباحثين في مجالات استخدام الطاقة الشمسية هي وجود الغبار ومحاولة تنظيف أجهزة الطاقة الشمسية منه وقد برهنت البحوث الجارية حول هذا الموضوع أن أكثر من 50 % من فعالية الطاقة الشمسية تفقد في حالة عدم تنظيف الجهاز المستقبل لأشعة الشمس لمدة شهر . 

إن أفضل طريقة للتخلص من الغبار هي استخدام طرق التنظيف المستمر أي على فترات لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أيام لكل فترة وتختلف هذه الطرق من بلد إلي آخر معتمدة على طبيعة الغبار وطبيعة الطقس في ذلك البلد .

أما المشكلة الثانية فهي خزن الطاقة الشمسية والاستفادة منها أثناء الليل أو الأيام الغائمة أو الأيام المغبرة ويعتمد خزن الطاقة الشمسية على طبيعة وكمية الطاقة الشمسية ، و نوع الاستخدام وفترة الاستخدام بالإضافة إلي التكلفة الإجمالية لطريقة التخزين ويفضل عدم استعمال أجهزة للخزن لتقليل التكلفة والاستفادة بدلاً من ذلك من الطاقة الشمسية مباشرة حين وجودها فقط ويعتبر موضوع تخزين الطاقة الشمسية من المواضيع التي تحتاج إلي بحث علمي أكثر واكتشافات جديدة .

ويعتبر تخزين الحرارة بواسطة الماء والصخور أفضل الطرق الموجودة في الوقت الحاضر . أما بالنسبة لتخزين الطاقة الكهربائية فما زالت الطريقة الشائعة هي استخدام البطاريات السائلة ( بطاريات الحامض والرصاص ) وتوجد حالياً أكثر من عشر طرق لتخزين الطاقة الشمسية كصهر المعادن والتحويل الطوري للمادة وطرق المزج الثنائي و غيرها .

والمشكـلة الثـالثة في استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية هي حدوث التـآكل في المجمعـات الشمسيــة بسبب الأمـلاح الموجودة في الميــاه المستخدمــة في دورات التسخــين وتعتبر الــدورات المغلقـة واستخـــدام مــاء خـال من الأملاح فيها أحسن الحلول للحد من مشكلة التآكل والصدأ في المجمعات الشمسية .

المقترحات و التوصيات :

إن البحث والمثابرة في إيجاد بدائل للطاقة الأحفورية ما هو إلا جزء مكمل لاستمرارية دور الدول العربية كدول مصدرة للطاقة والحفاظ على المستوى الاقتصادي الذي تنعم به هذه الدول الآن ومن أجل مواكبة بقية دول العالم في هذا المجال ، يقترح مراعاة التوصيات التالية : 

1- الدعم المادي والمعنوي وتنشيط حركة البحث في مجالات الطاقة الشمسية. 

2- القيام بإنشاء بنك لمعلومات الإشعاع الشمسي ودرجات الحرارة وشدة الرياح وكمية الغبار وغيرها من المعلومات الدورية الضرورية لاستخدام الطاقة الشمسية .

3- القيام بمشاريع رائدة وكبيرة نوعاً ما وعلى مستوى يفيد البلد كمصدر آخر من الطاقة وتدريب الكوادر العربية عليها بالإضافة إلي عدم تكرارها بل تنويعها في البلدان العربية للاستفادة من جميع تطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية .

4- تنشيط طرق التبادل العلمي والمشورة العلمية بين البلدان العربية وذلك عن طريق عقد الندوات واللقاءات الدورية . 

5- تحديث دراسات استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية في الوطن العربي وحصر وتقويم ما هو موجود منها .

6- تطبيق جميع سبل ترشيد الحفاظ على الطاقة ودراسة أفضل طرقها بالإضافة إلي دعم المواطنين اللذين يستعملون الطاقة الشمسية في منازلهم .

7- تشجـيع التعاون مع الـــدول المتقدمــة في هـذا المجال والاستفــادة من خبراتهــا على أن يكـون ذلك مبنيــاً على أســاس المســاواة والمنفعة المتبادلة .


----------



## jalal (27 أبريل 2006)

خلايا الشَّمْس تُكافِح التَّلوُّث

-بثينة أسامة- 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

في نوفمبر 1999م قام العلماء في "سبكترولاب" (إحدى وحدات مؤسسة هاجز الالكترونية وقسم الطاقة بالمعمل القومي للطاقة المتجددة) بتسجيل زيادة جديدة في القدرة التحويلية للخلايا الشمسية، حيث سجلوا تحويل 32.3% من الطاقة الشمسية الداخلة إلى تيار كهربي، وتعتبر هذه النسبة ضعف القدرة التحويلية القديمة للخلايا، ويعتقد العلماء أنه يمكنهم زيادة هذه النسبة إلى 40%. 

وبمضاعفة القدرة التحويلية للخلايا فإن حجم نظام تجميع الأشعة الضوئية لتحويلها إلى تيار كهربي سيقل إلى النصف، مما يعني تخفيض التكلفة الإجمالية للخلايا وزيادة قدرتها على المنافسة كمصدر للكهرباء أكثر صحية، إذن فإن التحدي الحقيقي الآن هو إخراج هذه التكنولوجيا الحديثة إلى الحَيِّز التطبيقي بصورة أوسع لإثبات صلاحيتها على المدى الواسع، ومع زيادة الطلب على الخلايا الشمسية يتوقع انخفاض سعرها فتصبح في متناول كل الأفراد، وبذلك نضمن انخفاض معدلات التلوث بشكل كبير في المستقبل 

الخلايا الشمسية: 

هي أحد أشهر تطبيقات استخدام الطاقة الشمسية، ويرجع تاريخها إلى عام 1839م عندما اكتشف الفرنسي "إدموند بكوريل" أن الضوء الواقع على قطب كهربي مُنْغَمِس في محلول مُوَصِّل قد ينتج تيارًا كهربيًّا، وفي عام 1941م اخترع الأمريكي "روسل أوهل" الخلية الشمسية المصنوعة من السليكون. 

تصنع الخلايا الكهروضوئية عادة من السليكون المعالج كيماويًّا( السليكون هو نفس مادة الرمل الموجودة على الشواطئ في جميع أنحاء العالم)، وهي تعمل على تحويل ضوء الشمس مباشرة إلى طاقة كهربائية، فعندما يقع الضوء الشمسي على الخلية الكهروضوئية يتحرر منها الكترون، وتُجْمَع الالكترونات المحررة في أسلاك موصلة بالخلية فتنتج تيارًا كهربيًّاً. 

كانت الخلايا الكهروضوئية هي المصدر الأساسي للكهرباء في الأقمار الصناعية، ولكن تكلفتها العالية جعلت من الصعب استخدامها كمصدر كهربائي على الأرض، وبالتالي كان يتم استخدامها فقط في حالة عدم وجود أي بدائل أرخص. 

وقرار استخدام الخلايا الشمسية بالنسبة لمعظم مستخدميها هو قرار بيئيّ، فَهُم يرون تجنب استخدام الوقود العضوي أو النووي؛ وذلك حفاظًا على البيئة. 

ولجعل الخلايا الشمسية (كوسيلة نظيفة للحصول على الكهرباء) أكثر شعبية كان يواجه العلماء تَحَدٍّ كبير وهو زيادة القدرة التحويلية للخلايا الشمسية، أي قدرتها على تحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربائية وفي نفس الوقت تخفيض تكلفتها.


----------



## jalal (27 أبريل 2006)

الطاقة الشمسية واستخدماتها 

خلق الله الشمس والقمر كآيات دالة على كمال قدرته وعظم سلطانه وجعل شعاع الشمس مصدراً للضياء على الأرض وجعل الشعاع المعكوس من سطح القمر نوراً . قال الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز ( هو الذي جعل الشمس ضياء والقمر نوراً وقدره منازل لتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب ما خلق الله ذلك إلا بالحق يفصل الآيات لقوم يعلمون ) سورة يونس الآية(5) فالشمس تجري في الفضاء الخارجي بحساب دقيق حيث يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى في سورة الرحمن ( الشمس والقمر بحسبان ) الآية(5) . أي أن مدار الأرض حول الشمس محدد وبشكل دقيق ، وآي اختلاف في مسار الأرض سيؤدي إلى تغيرات مفاجئة في درجة حرارتها وبنيتها وغلافها الجوي ، وقد تحدث كوارث إلى حد لآيكن عندها بقاء الحياة فقدرة الله تعالى وحدها جعلت الشمس الحارقة رحمة ودفئاً ومصدراً للطاقة حيث تبلغ درجة حرارة مركزها حوالي (8ْ-40ْ) x 10 درجة مطلقة ( كفن ) ثم تتدرج درجة حرارتها في الانخفاض حتى تصل عند السطح إلى 5762ْ مطلقة ( كفن ) .

استخدام الطاقة الشمسية 

استفاد الإنسان منذ القدم من طاقة الإشعاع الشمسي مباشرة في تطبيقات عديدة كتجفيف المحاصيل الزراعية وتدفئة المنازل كما استخدمها في مجالات أخرى وردت في كتب العلوم التاريخية فقد أحرق أرخميدس الأسطول الحربي الرماني في حرب عام 212 ق م عن طريق تركيز الإشعاع الشمسي على سفن الأعداء بواسطة المئات من الدروع المعدنية . وفي العصر البابلي كانت نساء الكهنة يستعملن آية ذهبية مصقولة كا لماريا لتركيز الإشعاع الشمسي للحصول على النار . كما قام علماء أمثال تشرنهوس وسويز ولافوازييه وموتشوت وأريكسون وهاردنج وغيرهم باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في صهر المواد وطهي الطعام وتوليد بخار الماء وتقطير الماء وتسخين الهواء . كما أنشئت في مطلع القرن الميلادي الحالي أول محطة عالمية للري بوساطة الطاقة الشمسية كانت تعمل لمدة خمس ساعات في اليوم وذلك في المعادي قرب القاهرة . لقد حاول الإنسان منذ فترة بعيدة الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية واستغلالها ولكن بقدر قليل ومحدود ومع التطور الكبير في التقنية والتقدم العلمي الذي وصل إليه الإنسان فتحت آفاقا علمية جديدة في ميدان استغلال الطاقة الشمسية .

بالإضافة لما ذكر تمتاز الطاقة الشمسية بالمقارنة مع مصادر الطاقة الأخرى بما يلي :- 

إن التقنية المستعملة فيها تبقى بسيطة نسبياً وغير معقدة بالمقارنة مع التقنية المستخدمة في مصادر الطاقة الأخرى . 
توفير عامل الأمان البيئي حيث أن الطاقة الشمسية هي طاقة نظيفة لا تلوث الجو وتترك فضلات مما يكسبها وضعاً خاصا في هذا المجال وخاصة في القرن القادم. 
تحويل الطاقة الشمسية 

يمكن تحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربائية وطاقة حرارية من خلال آليتي التحويل الكهروضوئية والتحويل الحراري للطاقة الشمسية ، ويقصد بالتحويل الكهروضوئية تحويل الإشعاع الشمسي أو الضوئي مباشرة إلى طاقة كهربائية بوساطة الخلايا الشمسية ( الكهروضوئية ) ، وكما هو معلوم هناك بعض المواد التي تقوم بعملية التحويل الكهروضوئية تدعى اشتباه الموصلات كالسيليكون والجرمانيوم وغيرها . وقد تم اكتشاف هذه الظاهرة من قبل بعض علماء الفيزياء في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي حيث وجدوا أن الضوء يستطيع تحرير الإلكترونات من بعض المعادن كما عرفوا أن الضوء الأزرق له قدرة أكبر من الضوء الأصفر على تحرير الإلكترونات وهكذا . وقد نال العالم اينشتاين جائزة نوبل في عام 1921م لاستطاعته تفسير هذه الظاهرة . 

وقد تم تصنيع نماذج كثيرة من الخلايا الشمسية تستطيع إنتاج الكهرباء بصورة علمية وتتميز الخلايا الشمسية بأنها لا تشمل أجزاء أو قطع متحركة ، وهي لا تستهلك وقوداً ولا تلوث الجو وحياتها طويلة ولا تتطلب إلا القليل من الصيانة . ويتحقق أفضل استخدام لهذه التقنية تحت تطبيقات وحدة الإشعاع الشمسي ( وحدة شمسية ) أي بدون مركزات أو عدسات ضوئية ولذا يمكن تثبيتها على أسطح المباني ليستفاد منه في إنتاج الكهرباء وتقدر عادة كفاءتها بحوالي 20% أما الباقي فيمكن الاستفادة منه في توفير الحرارة للتدفئة وتسخين المياه . كما تستخدم الخلايا الشمسية في تشغيل نظام الاتصالات المختلفة وفي إنارة الطرق والمنشآت وفي ضخ المياه وغيرها . 

أما التحويل الحراري للطاقة الشمسية فيعتمد على تحويل الإشعاع الشمسي إلى طاقة حرارية عن طريق المجمعات ( الأطباق ) الشمسية والمواد الحرارية .فإذا تعرض جسم داكن للون ومعزول إلى الإشعاع الشمسي فإنه يمتص لإشعاع وترتفع درجة حرارته . يستفاد من هذه الحرارة في التدفئة والتبريد وتسخين المياه وتوليد الكهرباء وغيرها . وتعد تطبيقات السخانات الشمسية هي الأكثر انتشاراً في مجال التحويل الحراري للطاقة الشمسية . يلي ذلك من حيث الأهمية المجففات الشمسية التي يكثر استخدامها في تجفيف بعض المحاصيل الزراعية مثل التمور وغيرها كذلك يمكن الاستفادة من الطاقة الحرارية في طبخ الطعام ، حيث أن هناك أبحاث تجري في هذا المجال لإنتاج معدات للطهي تعمل داخل المنزل بدلا من تكبد مشقة الجلوس تحت أشعة الشمس أثناء الطهي .

ورغم أن الطاقة الشمسية قد أخذت تتبوأ مكان هامة ضمن البدائل المتعلقة بالطاقة المتجددة ، إلا أن مدى الاستفادة منها يرتبط بوجود أشعة الشمس طيلة وقت الاستخدام أسوة بالطاقة التقليدية. وعليه يبدو أن المطلوب من تقنيات بعد تقنية وتطوير التحويل الكهربائي والحراري للطاقة الشمسية هو تقنية تخزين تلك الطاقة للاستفادة منها أثناء فترة احتجاب الإشعاع الشمسي . وهناك عدة طرق تقنية لتخزين الطاقة الشمسية تشمل التخزين الحراري الكهربائي والميكانيكي والكيميائي والمغناطيسي . وتعد بحوث تخزين الطاقة الشمسية من أهم مجالات التطوير اللازمة في تطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية وانتشارها على مدى واسع ، حيث أن الطاقة الشمسية رغم أنها متوفرة إلا نها ليست في متناول اليد وليست مجانية بالمعني المفهوم . فسعرها الحقيقي عبارة عن المعدات المستخدمة لتحويلها من طاقة كهرومغناطيسية إلى طاقة كهربائية أو حرارية . وكذلك تخزينها إذا دعت الضرورة . ورغم أن هذه التكاليف حالياً تفوق تكلفة إنتاج الطاقة التقليدية إلا أنها لا تعطي صورة كافية عن مستقبلها بسبب أنها أخذة في الانخفاض المتواصل بفضل البحوث الجارية والمستقبلية .

لمزيد من المعلومات عن استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية في المملكة اضغط هنا


----------



## jalal (27 أبريل 2006)

نبذة تاريخية عن الطاقة الشمسية 

إن طاقة الشمس تعتبر المصدر الرئيسي للطاقة في كوكب الأرض ومنها توزعت وتحولت إلى مصادر الطاقة الأخرى سواء ما كان منها مخزون في طاقة الرياح والطاقة الحرارية في جوف الأرض والطاقة المولدة من مساقط المياه والطاقة الشمسية وغيرها من مصادر الطاقة كالفحم الحجري والأخشاب ، وبما أن الطاقة الشمسية هي أهم مصادر الطاقة المتجددة خلال القرن القادم فإن جهود كثير من الدول تتوجه لها بمختلف صورها وترصد لها المبالغ اللازمة لتطوير المنتجات والبحوث الخاصة باستغلال الطاقة الشمسية كإحدى أهم مصادر الطاقة البديلة للنفط والغاز ، وقد أعطى النصيب الأوفر في البحوث والتطبيقات لمجال تحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى كهرباء وهو ما يعرف باسمPhotovoltaics وهذا المصدر من الطاقة هو أمل الدول النامية في التطور حيث أصبح توفر الطاقة الكهربائي من أهم العوامل الرئيسية لإيجاد البنى الأساسية فيها ولا يتطلب إنتاج الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية إلى مركزية التوليد بل تنتج الطاقة وتستخدم بنفس المنطقة أو المكان وهذا ما سوف يوفر كثيراً من تكلفة النقل والمواصلات وتعتمد هذه الطريقة بصورة أساسية على تحويل أشعة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربائية ، وتوجد في الطبيعة مواد كثيرة تستخدم في صناعة الخلايا الشمسية والتي تجمع بنظام كهربائي وهندسي محدد لتكوين ما يسمى باللوح الشمسي والذي يعرض لأشعة الشمس بزاوية معينة لينتج أكبر قدر من الكهرباء. 

وقد أثبتت التجارب والتطبيقات العلمية والعملية إمكانية استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء على نطاق تجاري ، وقد منّ الله سبحانه وتعالى على اليمن بقسط وافر من كمية الطاقة الشمسية حيث تعتبر الطاقة الشمسية الساقطة على المتر المربع الواحد في اليمن من أعلى معدلاتها في العالم مستندين بذلك على القياسات لبعض مناطق الجمهورية ، لذا فقد بادرت رئاسة جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا إلى تبني وإنشاء أول كيان علمي للطاقة الشمسية في الجمهورية ممثلاً بمركز الطاقة الشمسية وتم تزويده بأحدث الأجهزة والمعدات. 

مراحل تطور تكنولوجيا توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الشمس : 

بما أن الطاقة الشمسية تعتبر من المجالات والتخصصات العلمية الحديثة حيث يعود تاريخ الاهتمام بالطاقة الشمسية كمصدر للطاقة في بداية الثلاثينات حيث تركز التفكير حين ذاك علي إيجاد مواد وأجهزة قادرة على تحويل طاقة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربائية وقد تم اكتشاف مادة تسمى السيلينيوم التي تتأثر مقاومتها الكهربائية بمجرد تعرضها للضوء وقد كان هذا الاكتشاف بمحض الصدفة حيث أن أساس البحث كان لإيجاد مادة مقاومتها الكهربائية عالية لغرض تمديد كابلات للاتصالات في قاع المحيط الأطلسي. 

واخذ الاهتمام بهذه الظاهرة يتطور حتى بداية الخمسينات حين تم تطوير شرائح عالية القوة عن مادة السليكون تم وضعها بأشكال وأبعاد هندسية معينة وقادرة على تحويل أشعة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربائية بكفاءة تحويل (6?) ولكن كانت التكلفة عالية جداً ، هذا وقد كان أول استخدام للألواح الشمسية المصنعة من مادة السليكون في مجال الاتصالات في المناطق النائية ثم استخدامها لتزويد الأقمار الصناعية بالطاقة الكهربائية حيث تقوم الشمس بتزويد الأقمار الصناعية بالطاقة الكهربائية حيث تكون الشمس ساطعة لمدة (24) ساعة في اليوم ولازالت تستخدم حتى يومنا هذا ولكن بكفاءة تحويل تصل إلى ( 16?) وعمر افتراضي يتجاوز العشرون عاماً. 

ثم تلت فترة الخمسينات والستينات فترة مهمة أخرى في مجال الاهتمام بالطاقة الشمسية كمصدر بديل للطاقة وفي النصف الثاني للسبعينات حينما أعلن العرب حضر تصدير النفط إلى الغرب بدأت دول عديدة تعطي اهتمام بالغ بالطاقة الشمسية واستخدامها وقد أثمرت هذه الفترة في نشر وتطور تكنولوجيا الطاقة الشمسية حيث انتشر استخدامها في مجالات عديدة مثل: الاتصالات - والنقل - والإنارة ... وغيرها ، وقد أصبحت الطاقة الكهربائية المولدة من الشمس في المناطق التي تكون فيها الطاقة الشمسية عالية مثل اليمن تنافس المصادر التقليدية للطاقة من ناحية التكلفة الاقتصادية ويتطلب ذلك تصميم أنظمة الطاقة الشمسية المتكاملة لتوليد وخزن الكهرباء ومن ثم تحويلها من تيار مستمر إلى تيار متردد مثل الكهرباء التي نستخدمها في منازلنا جميعاً ، ويبقى الدور المهم في كيفية نشر المعارف العلمية والتطبيقية بأهمية الطاقة الشمسية بين أوساط الطلاب في المرحلة الجامعية فما فوق وكيفية تطوير ونقل التكنولوجيا إلي اليمن بأساليب سهلة وتكلفة اقتصادية ممكنة بحيث تساهم في حل بعض المشكلات الناجمة عن نقص الطاقة في اليمن. 


دور مركز الطاقة الشمسية في الجانب العلمي والتعليمي : 

يهتم المركز بنشر الوعي العلمي بأهمية الطاقة الشمسية بين أوساط الطلاب والكوادر العلمية المهتمة بهذا المجال من خلال إقامة الندوات والمحاضرات وإدخال مقررات الطاقة الشمسية في مرحلة التعليم الجامعي وقد قام المركز بتأهيل أكثر من مائتين وعشرين طالب في قسم الهندسة المعمارية ودبلوم الحاسبات ، وتخرج أول طالب ماجستير في الطاقة الشمسية بهدف إيجاد الكوادر المؤهلة القادرة على فهم وتطوير تكنولوجيا الطاقة الشمسية وأساليب استغلالها في اليمن. 

هذا بالإضافة إلى القيام بعدة بحوث تطبيقية لغرض تعميمها على المدن والقرى اليمنية للمساهمة في إيجاد الحلول لإدخال الكهرباء إلي المناطق النائية كما يهتم أيضاً بتقديم الدراسات والاستشارات العلمية والعملية في مجالات التصاميم لأنظمة الطاقة الشمسية ودراسات الجدوى وكذلك في مجال تحديد اختبارات كفاءة الأنظمة المتكاملة للطاقة الشمسية. 


أهم أهداف المركز 
يهدف مركز الطاقة الشمسية إلى ما يلي: 

1- القيام بنشر الوعي العلمي بأهمية الطاقة الشمسية على المستوى الأكاديمي والتطبيقي وعلى عامة المواطنين. 

2- تشجيع البحث في علوم الطاقة الشمسية وتطبيقاتها. 

3- القيام بتجارب ميدانية لتطوير التكنولوجيا وجدوى استخدامها في اليمن. 

4- التعاون والمشاركة مع الهيئات العلمية المختلفة المحلية والدولية المهتمة بتطوير الطاقة الشمسية. 

5- تصميم وتنفيذ أنظمة الطاقة الشمسية المتكاملة. 

6- إيجاد البنية الأساسية لنقل وتطوير صناعة تكنولوجيا الطاقة الشمسية في اليمن.


----------



## jalal (27 أبريل 2006)

هل يكفي هذة المشاركات ام ازيد


----------



## jalal (27 أبريل 2006)

نظم الطاقة الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء



النظم المنزلية





مع إنخفاض سعر الخلايا الشمسية و الإرتفاع المستمر لأسعار الكهرباء و النفط, حان الوقت للتجديد و الإستقلالية في مصدر الكهرباء.





نظم إضاءة





لتجنب أسلاك الكهرباء و بشاعتها, و لتوفير تكلفة البنية التحتية, و للمساهمة في بيئة نظيفة, من الأجدر بك إستخدام نظم الطاقة الشمسية لبساطتها و عدم خطورتها.
ألإتصالات





عندما يكون الخيار الأمثل لمحطة البث او التقوية هو موقع جبلي في منطقة معزولة, فليس هناك بديل عن الطاقة الشمسية لتجنب تكاليف الصيانة و تكاليف التشغيل.





النظم الزراعية





إذا كان عدم توفر الكهرباء عاءقاَ أمام أهدافك في إتمام مشروعك الزراعي, أو كون المنطقة بعيدة عن مصدر الكهرباء, فإن الطاقة الشمسية هي خيارك الأول و الأوفر.


----------



## jalal (27 أبريل 2006)

تبدو الطاقة الشمسية إذا ما قورنت بالطاقة الذرية الفاتنة، مجرد ابنة عم قليلة الجمال كالحة الثياب. وتحطمت الفرص أمامها أكثر من ذي قبل عندما جاءت القنبلة الهيدروجنية وجاءت معها فكرة تقليد ما تعمله الشمس. ونادى العلماء بأن الانصهار أعظم من الانشطار، ولو أن بعضهم اقترح أن تقام محطة الانصهار، التي تصل فيها درجة الحرارة إلى عدة ملايين الدرجات، على بعد كاف يضمن سلامة الأفراد، أي على بعد 93 مليون ميل مثلاً! ‍وتستعمل هذه المحطة الديوتيريوم أو الماء الثقيل كوقود لها. ويعرف كل شخص أن الأرض تتألف في أغلب أقسامها من الماء، ولذا تكون مشاكلنا قد حلت، وضمن الانصهار لمستقبلنا الطاقة اللازمة لمدة طويلة


----------



## jalal (27 أبريل 2006)

طاقة شمسية
From Wikipedia
اذهب إلى: تصفح, بحث
تعتبر الطاقة الشمسية الطاقة الأم فوق كوكبنا حيث تنبعث من أشعتها كل الطاقات فوقه . لأنها تسير كل ماكينات وآلية الأرض بتسخين الجو المحيط واليابسة وتولد الرياح وتصريفها , وتدفع دورة تدوير المياه , وتدفيء المحيطات ,وتنمي النباتات وتطعم الحيوانات . ومع الزمن تكون الوقود الإحفوري في باطن الأرض . وهذه الطاقة يمكن تحويلها مباشرة أو بطرق غير مباشرة لحرارة وبرودة وكهرباء وقوة محركة .وأشعة الشمس أشعة كهرومغناطيسية.وطيفها المرئي يشكل 49%والغير مرئي كالأشعة الفوق بنفسجية يشكل 2% و الأشعة دون حمراء 49%. والطاقة الشمسية تختلف حسب حركتها وبعدها من الأرض.

وتختلف كثافة أشعة الشمس وشدتها فوق خريطة الأرض حسب فصول السنة فوق نصفي الكرة الأرضية وبعدها عن الأرض وميولها ووضعها فوق المواقع الجغرافية طوال النهار أو خلال السنة, وحسب كثافة السحب التي تحجبها. لأنها تقلل أو تتحكم في كمية الأشعة التي تصل لليابسة . عكس السماء الصحوة الخالية من السحب أو الأدخنة. وأشعة الشمس تسقط علي الجدران والنوافذ واليابسة والبنايات والمياه, وتمتص الأشعة وتخزنها في كتلة (مادة) حرارية Thermal mass. وهذه الحرارة المخزونة تشع بعد ذلك داخل المباني . وتعتبر هذه الكتلة الحرارية نظام تسخين شمسي يقوم بنفس وظيفة البطاريات في نظام كهربائي شمسي(الفولتية الضوئية ).فكلاهما يختزن حرارة الشمس لتستعمل فيما بعد.

و المهم معرفة أن الأسطح الغامقة تمتص الحرارة ولاتعكسها كثيرا , لهذا تسخن . عكس الأسطح الفاتحة التي تعكس حرارة الشمس لهذا لاتسخن . و الحرارة تنتقل بثلاث طرق ,إما بالتوصيل conduction من خلال مواد صلبة, أو بالحمل convection من خلال الغازات, أوالسوائل , أو بالإشعاع radiation. ومن هنا نجد الحاجة لإنتقال الحرارة بصفة عامة لنوعية المادة الحرارية التي ستختزنها, لتوفير الطاقة وتكاليفها .لهذا توجد عدة مباديء يتبعها المصممون لمشروعات الطاقة الشمسية, من بينها قدرة المواد الحرارية المختارة, علي تجميع وتخزين الطاقة الشمسية حتي في تصميم البنايات واختيار مواد بنائها حسب مناطقها المناخية سواء في المناطق الحارة أو المعتادة أو الباردة . كما يكونون علي بينة بمساقط الشمس علي المبني والبيئة من حوله كقربه من المياه واتجاه الريح والخضرة ونوع التربة,والكتلة الحرارية التي تشمل الأسقف والجدران وخزانات الماء. كل هذه الإعتبارات لها أهميتها في إمتصاص الحرارة أثناء النهار وتسربها أثناء الليل.


----------



## jalal (27 أبريل 2006)

يبحث الإنسان دوماً عن مصادر جديدة للطاقة لتغطية إحتياجاته المتزايدة في تطبيقات الحياة المتطورة التي نعيش، ويعيب الكثير من مصادر الطاقة نضوبها وتكلفة إستغلالها المرتفعة والتأثير السلبي لإستخدامها على البيئة، وقد تنبّه الإنسان في العصر الحديث إلى إمكانية الإستفادة من حرارة أشعة أمّنا الشمس والتي تتصف بأنها طاقة متجددة ودائمة لا تنضب، وأدرك جلياً الخطر الكبير الذي يسببه إستخدام مصادر الطاقة الأخرى والشائعة (وخاصةً النفط والغاز الطبيعي) في تلوّث البيئة وتدميرها، مما يجعل الطاقة الشمسية الخيار الأفضل على الإطلاق.

ولهذا أضحت الطاقة الشمسية في عصرنا الحالي دخلاً قومياً لبعض البلدان حتى أنه في دول الخليج العربي والتي تعتبر من أكثر بلاد العالم غنىً بالنفط، تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية بشكل رئيسي وفعّال.



وقد استخدمت الطاقة الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء في تطبيقات عديدة منها محطات توليد الكهرباء وتحلية المياه، وتشغيل إشارات المرور وإنارة الشوارع، وتشغيل بعض الأجهزة الكهربائية مثل الساعات والآلات الحاسبة، وتشغيل الأقمار الإصطناعية والمركبات والمحطات الفضائية، ومؤخراً رأينا على التلفاز سيارة تسير بالطاقة الشمسية تصل سرعتها إلى 60 ميل (96 كم) في الساعة.

وظهرت أهمية الطاقة الشمسية مجدداً كعامل مهم في الإقتصاد العالمي وفي الحفاظ على البيئة مع استخدام السخانات الشمسية في معظم دول العالم وحتى الغنية منها لتسخين المياه لمختلف الأغراض، وقد زاد في أهميتها نجاحها في التطبيقات العملية وسهولة تركيبها وتشغيلها.



وتعد المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية الدولة الأولى في منطقة الشرق الأوسط في تفعيل استخدام الطاقة الشمسية وتصنيع وإنتاج وتطوير السخانات الشمسية، والتي تصل نسبة استخدامها إلى 40% من مجموع البيوت السكنية، ويركب فيها سنوياً ما يقارب من 15.000 جهاز طبقاً للإحصاءات الرسمية، هذا بالإضافة إلى استخدامها في المستشفيات والمدارس والفنادق وتدفئة برك السباحة، وفي العديد من التطبيقات الصناعية والخدمية والزراعية، حيث يتم تركيب السخان الشمسي والذي يتناسب مع جميع التطبيقات على إختلاف أحجامها كنظام مستقل ودائم أو كنظام مساعد لأنظمة التدفئة المركزية وأنظمة تسخين المياه.



إن النجاح في استخدام الطاقة الشمسية يعتمد على العديد من العوامل المتكاملة، نذكر منها:

1- الموقع الجغرافي (قوة الإشعاع الشمسي ودرجة الحرارة وسرعة الرياح).
2- ملائمة النظام الشمسي مع حجم التطبيق.
3- نوعية المنتج (النظام الشمسي).
4- التقنية المستخدمة في تصنيع المنتج (النظام الشمسي).
5- جودة وكفاءة المكونات المستخدمة.
6- طريقة التركيب والتشغيل.
7- خدمة الصيانة والمتابعة.



هذا ونفخر نحن شركة الصناعات التخصصية الهندسية (نور للأنظمة الشمسية) بكوننا الروّاد في صناعة الطاقة الشمسية في الأردن بما نقدمه من منتجات عالية الجودة هي نتاج خبرة إمتدت لأكثر من 20 عاماً وثمرة أبحاث علمية ودراسات فنية حثيثة ودائمة، وبما نقدمه من خدمات مميزة نضعها بفخر واعتزاز بين أيديكم، الرجاء أنظر صفحة "ما الذي يميّز نور للأنظمة الشمسية؟".


----------



## jalal (27 أبريل 2006)

1- يتم تصنيع الأنظمة الشمسية بكفاءة ودقة وجودة عالية طبقاً للمواصفات العالمية والمحلية، وبإشراف وإمتياز من الجمعية العلمية الملكية الأردنية.

2- تمتد خبرتنا في صناعة وتطوير وتطبيق الطاقة الشمسية في الأردن والدول العربية المجاورة لأكثر من 25 عاماً.

3- يمتاز إنتاجنا بأنه أعلى كفاءةً وأعلى جودةً وأطول عمراً.



4- يتم تصنيع وتركيب وتشغيل وصيانة منتجاتنا تحت إشراف هندسي متخصص وشامل ومميّز.

5- نلتزم بكفالة إنتاجنا وبالصيانة السنوية الدورية وبخدمة ما بعد البيع.

6- نقدّم أفضل التسهيلات المالية لإمتلاك السخان الشمسي نور.

7- نفتخر بأننا الوحيدون في الأردن الذين حصلنا على ثقة آلاف المواطنين وعلى درع المستهلك الأردني للبرنامج الوطني للتوعية وحماية المستهلك.

8- نقوم بعمل أبحاث علمية ودراسات فنية بشكل حثيث ودائم لتطوير منتجاتنا وتحسينها بالتعاون مع هيئات ومؤسسات علمية متخصصة في الأردن وفي الخارج (أنظر صفحة الأبحاث).


----------



## jalal (27 أبريل 2006)

تقوم شركة الصناعات التخصصية الهندسية (نور للأنظمة الشمسية) بالسعي الدائم لتطوير وتحديث وتحسين منتجاتها من خلال مجموعة كبيرة من الأبحاث العلمية المتخصصة ودراسات التطوير وخطط تحسين المنتجات بالتعاون مع الجمعية العلمية الملكية الأردنية والمجلس الأعلى للعلوم والتكنولوجيا وجامعة العلوم التطبيقية وجامعة شتوتغارت الألمانية وبعض مراكز الأبحاث والتصميم المحلية.

وتهدف هذه الأبحاث إلى رفع كفاءة وأداء وجودة منتجات الطاقة الشمسية وتقليل كلفة تصنيعها وتركيبها وتشغيلها، فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر قامت شركتنا بـ:

1- تطوير ورفع كفاءة اللاقط الشمسي / المرايا Flat Plate Collectors.
2- تطوير ورفع كفاءة خزان الماء الساخن Hot Water Storage Tank.
3- تطوير ورفع كفاءة سلندر التدفئة المركزية.
4- تطوير ورفع كفاءة أنظمة البخار المساعدة.
5- تطوير ورفع كفاءة سخان الماء الكهربائي.
6- تطوير ورفع كفاءة اللواقط الشمسية المستخدمة في تدفئة برك السباحة.

وتقوم الشركة حالياً بعمل العديد من الأبحاث العلمية والدراسات الفنية في المجالات التالية:

1- تطوير أبراج التبريد Cooling Towers.
2- استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتحلية المياه.
3- معالجة الترسّبات الكلسية في السخانات الشمسية.
4- تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية Photo Voltaic Cells.


----------



## jalal (27 أبريل 2006)

استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية فى الصين 
تتقدم الصين على بلدان العالم فى استخدام الطاقة الشمسية وانتاج السخانات الشمسية. 

فى خلال السنوات العشر الماضية ازداد اجمالى مساحات جمع الطاقة الشمسية فى الصين الى 15 مليون متر مربع من 1.5 مليون متر مربع بزيادة 10 اضعاف. ويتوقع ان تزداد هذه المساحات بنسة 15 بالمائة كل سنة لتصل الى 100 مليون متر مربع فى عام 2010. 

فى الصين الآن ألف مؤسسة تعمل على دراسة السخانات باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية وانتاجها والاتجار بها وتركيبها. وتصل كمية انتاجها السنوية الى 6 ملايين متر مربع بزيادة 30 بالمائة على اساس سنوى. وصدرت منتجاتها الى اوروبا ودول //الأسيان//. (شينخوا)


----------



## jalal (27 أبريل 2006)

تعبت .......................


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخ جلال jalal

مشاركة رائعة وهو المطلوب نريد الأبحاث ويفضل أخي الكريم أن تكون مرفقة إرفاق بملف وورد أو pdf حتى يتمكن الجميع من الاستفادة منها

وأعدكم بمفاجأة الملتقى قريبا بعد أن أتفق مع المشرفين

إلى الأمام ملتقى المهندسين


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 أبريل 2006)

ملاحظة هامة أخواني الكرام

يفضل أن تضع تخصصك في بداية المشاركة (معماري ، كهربي ... )

وإذا كنت قد عملت سابقا في احدى المشاريع المتعلقة في هذا المجال أرجوا أن تضع مشاركتك وتصف تجربتك

جوزيتم كل خير


----------



## ibm_mourad (27 أبريل 2006)

هذا عمل جيد جدا ً تؤجر عليه يا أخ جلال, جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## almoqasube (27 أبريل 2006)

مشكورين جدا فهذا الموضوع حساس جدا لكن هناك الكثير من الحلول الطبيعية فيمكن توليد الكهرباء عن طريق مصادر المياه مثل (الشلالات منابع الأنهار ) أما السيارات فهناك بحوث في الدول الأوروبية تعمل على الطاقة الشمسية وكيفية دخولها على عالمنا وبصورة مباشرة


----------



## arch_berry (27 أبريل 2006)

*الطاقه البديله والتنميه المستدامه*

يمكن ان يطلق على عصرنا تسمية عصر الزيوت. النفط لسوء الحظ بعيد عن الكمال. المطر الحامضي، وسخونة الارض وتلوث المدن كلها ناجمة عن النفط. الا ان احد اقارب النفط المعروف، بالغاز الطبيعي، هو بديل جذاب لمصادر الطاقه. تشكل الغاز الطبيعي قبل ملايين السنين عبر احتمالات متعدده، يعتقد البعض انه عبر القرون تراكمت مجهريات عضوية حيوانية ونباتيه على سطح المحيط. وان جزيئات الصخور غطتها تدريجيا،لتشكل ما سمي، بفتحة صخريه. وقد جرت عملية تحلل بطيئه ضمن فتحة الصخر حولت المجريات العضويه الى فحم سائل. والفحم السائل هو مركب تشكل ببطء من الكربون وذرات الهيدروجين. تحتوي بعض الجزيئيات في تركيبتها على اقل من اربعة ذرات فحميه. ويعتبر هذا الهيدرو كاربون، الخفيف جدا، هو العماد الرئيسي للغاز الطبيعي. الميثان هو النوع الافضل، وتتالف جزيئاته من ذرة فحم واحده، لكل اربعه ذرات من الهيدروجين. حين يستخرج من مستودعاته ويتم التخلص من شوائبه، ينقل الغاز الطبيعي الى مناطق التوزيع. ينقل عبر مسافات طويله وهو بشكله السائل ومن خلال بواخر مخصصة للميثان. حين يتم تنزيله، وقبل ان يوزع على المستهلك، يتعرض لسبل علاج متعدده. لاسباب امنيه يتم ضخ كميات بسيطة من محلول كيميائي يحتوي على السولفر الى داخل الغاز. عملية الاضافة هذه تجعل للغاز رائحه، بحيث يمكن التعرف عليه بحال تعرضه لتسرب ما. يعتبر الغاز كالفحم الحجري والزيوت وقود من المستحاث التي لا يمكن تجديدها. 

الغاز الطبيعي هو افضل ما يمكن ان يحل محل النفط، لانه اقل تلويثا للجو من البنزين. يذكر هنا ان ان المنتوج الرئيسي لوقود البنزين هو ثاني اكسيد الكربون. مع انه غير ضار بالصحه، الى ان ثاني اكسيد الكربون يحجب اشعة ما تحت الحمراء الشمسيه، كما يحجب الحرارة التي يعكسها سطح الارض ليلا. عادة ما تكون القدرة على الاحتفاظ بالسخونة مفيده. منذ بداية العصر الصناعي،بدأ مستوى ثاني اكسيد الكربون يتنامى الى حدود تنذر بالخطر، ويعود السبب في ذلك الى المحركات التي تعتمد على البنزين، اذ يؤكد الخبراء ان هذه العملية ستخل بجو كوكب الارض. يترك البنزين تاثيرا سلبيا اخر على البيئه. ذلك ان احتراقها لا يتم في المحركات بالكامل، فينجم عنها الغبار، وكمية من الهيدروكربون الغير محروق، الى جانب مركبات وسطيه كما هو حال المونواكسيد واكسيد النيتروس. مع ان حياتها تكون قصيرة في الغالب، الا ان هذه العناصر تعتبر سامه. كما انها تتدنى تحت تأثير اشعة الشمس. ينجم عن ذلك في المدن الكبرى ما يعرف بالسموغ، وهو مزيج من الدخان والضباب الذي يتسبب بامراض الرئة والاورام الخبيثه. يحتوي البنزين ايضا على السولفر الممزوج بذرات الاكسجين والهيدروجين. ذرات السولفير تنتج ثاني اكسيد السولفر، وهو غاز سام يشكل الحوامض ايضا. تلوث الهواء هو السبب الرئيسي للمطر الحامضي، ما يؤثر سلبا على احوال الطقس في مختلف انحاء العالم. مقارنة مع البنزين، للغاز الطبيعي فوائد قيمة من حيث البيئه. فهو يحترق بشكل اكمل من البنزين، ولا يخلف الغبار. 

على خلاف البنزين، حين يتخلص الغاز الطبيعي من شوائبه، لا يعد يحتوي على السولفير. ولا ينجم عن حرقه ثاني اكسيد السولفير الضار جدا بالصحة وفي البيئة ايضا. لا شك ان الغاز الطبيعي يؤدي الى تسخين سطح الارض ، وذلك لامتصاص الحرارة عبر الغازات الجويه. الى جانب ان حرقها يؤدي الى انتاج ربع ثاني اكسيد الكربون الذي ينجم عن البنزين، لدى مثانتها الغير محترقه قدرة اكبر على امتصاص اشعة الشمس ما تحت الحمراء. على اي حال نسبة قليلة من كمية الميثان المنتشره تصدر عن الغاز الطبيعي. 

ينجم انتشار الميثان بشكل رئيسي من اتلاف المواد العضوية في النفايات، ومن تربية الحيوانات، خصوصا مما يخرج عن المواشي من اوساخ. ولم تحدد بعد اهمية التقليل من انتشار الميثانه. وما زال الخبراء يرون ان مساهمتها اقل في عملية تسخين الارض مما يفعله ثاني اكسيد الكربون، خصوصا وان الغاز يطلق سدس كمية المثان المنتشره في الهواء كل عام. لاستخدام الغاز الطبيعي كوقود للمحركات، لا يتطلب الامر سوى تعزيز السيارة بمدخل له، ومستوعب خاص بالغاز. ونظام تعبئة الغاز الطبيعي اصبح متبعا في عدد من بلدان العالم. يتم ضغط الغاز الطبيعي، وتخزينه في مستوعبات، ويتخدم انبوب لين لتعبئة السياره، كما يحدث في اي محطة وقود عاديه. المحرك الذي يتم تعديله لحرق الغاز الطبيعي، يعمل بقوة اقل من المحرك العادي بما نسبته عشره بالمئه. الا ان السيارات التي تعتمد على الغاز الطبيعي تتمتع بحرية موازية للتنقل والحركة كالبنزين، حتى انها تتمتع بقدرة اكبر على المناوره.


----------



## arch_berry (27 أبريل 2006)

*تابع- الطاقه البديله والتنميه المستدامه*

قد لا يكون الغاز الطبيعي هو الحل لازمة الطاقة ومشاكل البيئه، ولكن من بين غيره، يعتبر الاقل تلوثا،. لهذا فهو قادر على ان يحل تدريجيا محل مشتقات النفط. الوقود الطبيعي كما هو حال الفحم الحجري والغاز الطبيعي والنفط، تستخرج بالكامل من باطن الارض. المحيط يحتوي ايضا على ثروة من الطاقه، يمكن للمد والجزر ان ينتجان كميات كبيرة من الكهرباء. انتاج الطاقة في هذه الايام يسير متوازيا مع حماية البيئه. بفضل المد والجزر، يمكن انتاج كميات كبيرة من الكهرباء دو الاضرار بالبيئه. والحقيقة ان المد والجزر يدلنا على مصدر لا ينضب للطاقة، وهو حميم جدا. ينجم المد والجزر عن الجاذبية التي يمارسها القمر على الارض. قوة الجاذبية هذه، تؤدي الى اندفاع مياه المحيطات نحو القمر. انسحاب المياه اكبر على جهة الارض، المواجهة للقمر، ولكنه يحدث ايضا على الجانب الاخر من الارض، بين منطقتي المد هاتين، تجد منطقة من الجزر ايضا. نتيجة دوران الارض، مستوى البحر في اي بقعة من الكوكب يرتفع وينخفض بالتناوب مرتين في اليوم. مع استثناءات قليله كل البحار تتعرض لحالتي مد وجزر يوميا. قوة المد والجزر هذه تقدر عالميا بثلاثة بلايين كيلو وات. الا انه لا يمكن تسخير كل هذه القوة الهائله. 

هناك ما يقارب الاثني عشرة محطة في العالم، قابلة لانتاج الطاقة في العالم. لان صناعة هذه المحطات يحتاج الى وجود ظاهرة ضخمه للمد والجزر. على المستوى بين المد والجزر ان يتعدى العشرة امتار على الاقل، اضف الى ان المحطة يجب ان تؤدي الى مستوعب هائل، قدر الامكان. لهذا يجب بناؤه في خليح، او عند مصب نهر. على الحاجز او السد الذي تبنى محطة الطاقة فوقه، يجب يفصل الخليج او مصب النهر عن البحر، فينشأ المستوعب. كل ما يجب ان يتم لانتاج الطاقه، يكمن في تعدد مستويات الماء بين البحر والمستوعب. تتجسد الخطوة الاولى باملاء المستوعب. المد القادم يكفي لتعبئة المستوعب، يتم اغلاق الابواب في حالة المد، حين يكون مستوى البحر والمستوعب متساويا، ولا يتم فتحها الا عند انتهاء حالة الجزر. عند انسحاب الماء، يكون المستوعب في اعلى مستوياته. عندما يصبح الاختلاف بين مستوى البحر والمستوعب كافيا، تشغل الماء مراوح المضخات. كما تفعل اشارة توليد الكهرباء، تصنع المضخة من المعدن، وتوضع في قناة او ممر مائي محكم. تتحرك المضخة بواسطة مروحة باربع شفرات تولد الطاقة من تيارات الماء. ويقوم فريق مختص باشعال المردد الذي يولد الكهرباْء. في المرحلة الاخيره يتم نقل الكهرباء من خلال محولات خاصه تحملها الى مركز توزيع الطاقة الكهربائيه. كمية الطاقة التي يتم توليدها يعتمد على قوة المد والجزر، وعلى كمية المياه التي يتم تخزينها في المستوعبات. يمكن للمضخات ان تعمل على كلا الاتجاهين. حتى انها يمكن ان تعمل اثناء حركة المد، وحين تتجمع المياه في المستوعبات مياه البحر تجعل الشفرات تتحرك في الاتجاه المعاكس. بفضل هذه العمليه يمكن ان يتم انتاج الطاقة بنسبة سبعين في المئة من المرات. يمكن استخدام المضخات ايضا لرفع مستوى المياه في المستوعبات الى ما هو اعلى من مستوى البحر. حين يكون ذلك ممكنا، وخصوصا عندما يقل الطلب على استهلاك الطاقة، وتحديدا في فترة الليل. يتم تفريغ المياه بعد ذلك الى البحر، حين يزداد الطلب على الكهرباء. 

يعتمد توليد الطاقة من المد والجزر على الحركة الثابتة والطبيعية لهذه الظاهره، وهناك محاولات عده تسعى لرفع مستوى الانتاج ليغطي مستوى الطلب. هناك برامج تنفذ اسبوعيا للقيام بذلك. تأخذ هذه البرامج بالاعتبار الاستهلاك السابق، ودورة المد والجزر، التي يتم حسابها عادة بوقت مسبق. يتم برمجة فتح القنوات وتشغيل المضخات بحيث تضمن اقصى قدرات المحطة على التوليد. احدى فوائد محطات التوليد من المد والجزر، حقيقة انها تنتج كميات هائله من الطاقه دون ان تلوث البيئه. لبناء اول محطة توليد تعتمد على المد والجزر في فرنسا، تم استقطاع المستوعب من البحر. يمكن ان يتم التخلص من الاعتماد على هذه التقنية في المستقبل، وذلك نتيجة الصدمة التي تسببها في البداية لطبيعة المنطقه، ذلك انها تبتر المد والجزر نهائيا. 

على مدار السنوات الاولى، لم تبقى على قيد الحياة سوى الانواع الاقوى من الاسماك، الا ان الخبراء لاحظوا انه مع مر الزمن، بدأت الطبيعة تستعيد مكانتها الكامله. اما اليوم فثروات البحر في المستوعبات اكبر من الماضي، تتمتع انواع جديده من الاسماك اليوم فيما يشبه الانواع المختلفة والمتعددة من الغذاء. وجاءت كميات من الطيورالى شواطيء مسكونه، فقد عاد التوازن الطبيعي، الى ما كان عليه. النباتات ايضا عج بالطاقه، اعتماد الخشب للتدفئة هو اسلوب تم اتباعه في القدم، ولكنه يؤدي الى ازالة الغابات. لكن تأكيدات الخبراء توضح ان عددا من النباتات يمكن ان تتحول الى مصادر متجددة للطاقه، لا تؤدي لتلوث البيئه. 

المواصلات في الشوارع هو احد الاسباب الرئيسيه للتلوث. تطلق السيارات ملايين الاطنان من الغازات الملوثة للهواء، الضارة بالصحة والجو على حد سواء. يكمن السبب الرئيسي في عملية التلوث هذه، في حرق البنزين، علما ان احتياطي النفط العالمي قابل جدا للنفاذ. تم الالتفات مؤخرا الى النباتات على انها مصدر للطاقة النظيفة والقابلة للتجديد. لدى النباتات قدرة مدهشه على استخدام الضوء، لتحويل ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الهواء، الى مواد غنية بالطاقه، تسمى هذه المادة بالبيوماس. يمكن للبيوماس ان يكون مصدرا مفيدا للوقود السائل يسمونه بالوقود العضوي او الوقود الاخضر. يمكن الحصول على الوقود الاخضر من نباتات تحتوي على السكر، كالشمندر مثلا. الخلايا التي وجدت في الخشب او في سنابل القمح، هي ايضا مصادر للطاقه. فالنشا مثلا يتالف من سلسلة طويله تعتمد اساسا على خلايا سكريه. يتم تخزين هذه السلاسل في مستودعات الحبوب، تستعمل الصناعة مادة النشا في صناعة البيوايتانول، وهو نوع من الكحول، يستخدم في صقل الوقود التقليدي بان يحل محل اعتماده على مادة الرصاص. في مصانع البيو ايثانول، يتم تنظيف الحبوب اولا وازالة الشوائب منها تماما. المادة المستخرجة من هذه العملية تخلط بالماء. بعد الحصول على العجين يتم اضافة مادة الانزيم اليها. مفعول هذه المادة العضوية اشبه بعمل الكماشه، فهي تقص سلاسل النشا فتحولها الى وحدات من السكر. العصير الذي يتم الحصول عليه ينقل الى مستوعبات كبيره مليئة بالخميره. تعتبر هذه مرحلة التخمير. يستهلك الخمير السكر الموجود في العصير، ثم يحولها الى ايثانول عضوي وثاني اكسيد الكربون. بهذه المرحله، ما زال الكحول يعبأ بالماء، لهذا فهو مقطر، وبعدها ، يجفف الماء، بتمريره عبر انبوب تسخين يبخره. بما انه اخف من الماء، يصعد الكحول الى اعلى الانبوب، حيث يتم جمعه على شكل بخار. ثم يتم اعادة تكرير البقايا التي تستخرج من هذه العمليه. يتشكل المحصول اساسا من البروتين والانسجه التي تتجمع مع بعضها لتشكل كريات تسمى حبوب الجعه. وهي تستخدم لتغذية المواشي. يمكن استخدام الايثانول العضوي في المحركات، وهو على حاله او بمزجهمع البنزين. ولكنها غير قابلة للاستعمال في محركات المازوت. فقد تم تطوير وقود عضوي اخر لاستخدامه في مصانع المازوت. 

يمتاز هذا الوقود المصنوع من اللفت او زيت دوار الشمس بمواصفات مشابهة للمازوت الذي يستعمل في محركات الديزيل. الوقود العضوي لا يحد من مفعول محركات السيارات عموما. ولكنه على خلاف الوقود التقليدي فهو لا يؤثر سلبا على احوال البيئه. غالبية الغازات السامة تصدر عن عدم الاحتراق الكامل للبنزين او المازوت. الوقود العضوي يتخطى هذه العقبات. فامتلاك ذراته لمزيد من الاكسجين، يضمن احتراقه كاملا. مما يقلل من نسبة الهيدرو كربون الغير محترق بنسبة ثلاثين بالمئه. احد المبررات الاخرى في صالح الوقود العضوي هو انه على خلاف الوقود التقليدي لا يؤثر سلبا على التوازن البيئي للكرة الارضيه. 

تزداد سنويا نسبة ثاني اكسيد الكربون المطلقة الى الهواء بخمسة بلايين طن اكثر من العام السابق. استمرار عملية نمو كميات ثاني اكسيد الكربون على المدى البعيد سيؤدي الى تسخين الارض الى مستويات لا يمكن تخيلها. عندما يحترق الوقود المستخرج من النباتات يصدر ثاني اكسيد الكربون ايضا. ولكنها لا تزيد من مستوى ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الهواء. ذلك لان احتراق الوقود العضوي يؤدي ببساطة الى اعادة تحريك ثاني اكسيد الكربون الموجود اصلا في الجوعلى شكل بيو ماس. من هذه الناحيه لا يرفع الوقود العضوي من مستويات ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الهواء. كما انها لا تصدر غازات ملوثه كالرصاص والنترات والسولفير. الا ان للوقود العضوي عيوبه، فهو يصدر عند احتراقه غازالديهايدس، وهو مركب من مشتقات الايثانول. الا ان هذه المركبات لا تترك اثارا سلبية على احوال البيئه. ولكنها في المستويات العليا يمكن ان تترك رائحة كريهه. هذه هي حقيقة المازوت المشتق من وقود النباتات. فهو يترك رائحة شحم مطبوخ. لهذا فهو يستخدم كوقود للجرارات الزراعية بدل السيارات في المدن. 

اهتمامنا بالبيئة النظيفة تدفعنا للبحث عن مصادر اخرى بديلة للطاقه اقل تلويثا للبيئه. الطاقة بشكلها السائل هي اسهل لنقلها وتخزينها. مما يجعل الوقود الاخضر مصدرا واعدا لانتاج الطاقة البديله. حل مشكلة الطاقة لدينا يكمن في تعدد مصادر الطاقة وتمويلها. لذا يجدر بنا ان ننشر طواحين الهواء ومحطات الطاقة الشمسيه، بقدر ما تنتشر محطات البنزين.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 أبريل 2006)

أنا فرح جدا بمشاركاتكم وكلها سوف توثق عندي في مركز الطاقة البديلة بفلسطين كلية المجتمع

لكن ياجماعة أرجوكم ضعوا تخصصاتكم قبل المشاركة


----------



## كتى (27 أبريل 2006)

الطاقة الشمسية تعتبر الحل الاول والماء تباقى الحل التانى والله الموفق


----------



## arch_berry (27 أبريل 2006)

*تجربه اليابان*






*غرائب جمع الطاقة في اليابان*

تعد البيئة الطبيعية مورداً رائعاً لطاقة نظيفة من النوع المتجدد ويجري الآن تجميعها بالفعل حيث يتم الآن تطبيق العلم والتكنولوجيا لتطوير مصادر جديدة للطاقة وتحويل انواع الطاقة من صورة الى اخرى. في الصفحات التالية نتابع هذا التطور في اليابان من اختراع اجهزة التوليد الجديدة الى الابتكارات العديدة التي تقود نحو تغيرات في اسلوب حياة كل فرد. تعمل الهيئة اليابانية للتأمين البحري منذ بداية الخمسينيات من القرن العشرين على بحث وتطوير مصدر متجدد للطاقة حيث تحتاج الطرق البحرية البعيدة عن الشاطئ الى علامات تستدل بها مثل الفنارات البحرية والاشارات اللاسلكية والطافيات المضيئة وغير ذلك من وسائل الارشاد البحري، ولأن تلك العلامات توحد عادة في جزر وشعاب منعزلة فإنها تحتاج الى مصادر كهربائية مستقلة لكل مكان على حدة. هناك حوالي 550 طريقاً بحرياً خارج الساحل الياباني وفي الوقت الحالي يستخدم حوالي 3 آلاف منهم (54%) طاقة من النوع المتجدد. وتنوي الهيئة في المستقبل زيادة هذه النسبة لتصل الى حوالي 80% من العدد الكلي. 

وفي اليابان نجد ان اكبر مصدر للطاقة المتجددة هو اللوحات الشمسية حيث تحتاج لصيانة بسيطة للغاية، اما المصدر الثاني من حيث الأهمية فهو توربينات الأمواج التي تحول الحركة الرأسية لامواج البحر الى ضغط هوائي يدير مولدات كهرباء توربينية وقد شهد عام 1965 اول تشغيل لتوربين امواج استخدم لتزويد الكهرباء لطافية مضيئة في خليج اوساكا، وفي عام 2002 قامت الهيئة بتركيب عدد من الطافيات المضيئة بكهرباء تولدها توربينات تعمل بطاقة الامواج فتستخدمها غالباً خلال الشتاء حيث تنتشر السحب وتشتد امواج المحيط. 

اصغر توربين في العالم: 
كان السبب الرئيسي الذي دفع بخمسة شبان لتكوين شركة صغيرة اطلقوا عليها اسم شركة الطاقة هو كما يقولون على لسانهم «لأننا وددنا ان يستمتع الناس بالطاقة المتجددة». تجمع الشركة بين ميزات توليد الكهرباء من الشمس والرياح وتتولى تصميم وانشاء انظمة تحقق احتياجات العملاء من الطاقة الكهربائية. تقدم الشركة ايضاً منتجاً فريداً من نوعه هو NP103 هو اصغر توربين رياح في العالم. يستخدم التوربين دينمو الاضاءة المستخدم في الدراجات. «كانت فكرتنا هي صنع توربين رياح للمبتدئين يشعر كل فرد أنه يفهمه تماماً لذلك اخترعنا دينمو اضاءة العجلة الذي يعرفه الجميع، وقد اردنا ان يتعلم كل مشتر بالتجربة فجعلناه يقوم بتجميع الجهاز بنفسه». 

كانت هذه هي كلمات اوشيجيما ماساكي مبتكر الجهاز، وقد ساعدت فكرة بيع الجهاز مفككاً بحيث تجمعه بنفسك على فهم المشترين للبناء التركيبي وراء توربينات الرياح. ويمكن لصاحب الجهاز ضبط زاوية الأجنحة للحصول على اقصى كمية من الكهرباء من الرياح الضعيفة والقوية. يبلغ طول الجناح 20 سم والكهرباء الناتجة 3 واط وهي كهرباء تكفي فقط لإضاءة مصباح صغير للغاية ومع ذلك يشعر مستخدم الجهاز بمتعة كبيرة عندما تهب الرياح ويمضي المصباح، انها متعة امتلاك توربين رياح لحسابك الخاص. وكما تقول مجلة نيبوينا يعشق اليابانيون تناول التمبورا وهي طعام مقلي من خضروات وكائنات بحرية مغموسة في الدقيق والبيض والماء كما يحبون تناول غيرها من الاطعمة المقلية، ويحتاج اليابانيون للتخلص من 400 ألف طن من الزيت المستهلك في العام الواحد وهي كمية تلوث البيئة اذا ألقيت فيها كما هي دون تغيير. 

يتم الآن تحويل الزيت غير المرغوب فيه الى وقود لموتور السيارات. احد الشركات التي تتولى ذلك هي «مجموعة سوميا شوتن» ويقع مقرها في حي سوميدا بطوكيو. يقول رئيس الشركة سوميا تاكيو: «في السابق كان يتم تجميع زيت التمبورا من المطاعم ويتم اعادة استهلاكه خلال اشياء مثل طعام الحيوانات أو الاسمدة او الصابون، على ان زيت الطعام المستورد بدأ يحل محل ذلك الزيت لرخص ثمنه، وما ان بدأت اسأل نفسي عما يمكن عمله بزيت التمبورا حتى سمعت ان هناك سيارات من نوع موتورات الديزل تسير باستخدام الزيت النباتي، حينئذ خطر ببالي ان بإماكننا استخدام زيت التمبورا لنفس الغرض». 

وقد نجحت الشركة بعد فترة من البحوث في ابتكار وقود ديزل نباتي او VDF عام 1993 وهو يعتمد بصورة رئيسية على زيت الطهو المستهلك، وهذا الزيت لا ينبعث عنه اكاسيد كبريتية وينتج عنه اقل من ثلث الدخان الاسود المنبعث عن البنزين. 

ويتم تجميع الزيت بصورة فريدة، فلو انك ارسلت الى المستودع عشر مرات زيت مستهلك تضعه في زجاجات بلاستيكية فتحصل على ملكية 3,3 أمتار مربعة من الغابات بمنطقة تادامي-تشو في محافظة فوكوشيما. يؤدي هذا النظام الى اعادة استهلاك زيت الطهو واكتساب ملاك للغابات مع حماية الغابة والتقليل من انبعاث ثاني اكسيد الكربون الملوث للبيئة. 

طاقة فعالة من الجليد: 
تقع مدينة بيباي بالقرب من قلب سهل ايشيكاري بجزيرة هوكايدو حيث يصل ارتفاع الجليد المتراكم سنوياً الى اكثر من 8 امتار وهو ارتفاع يفوق اي مكان اخر في الجزيرة. وفي كل عام يتم في بيباي تجميع الجليد الفائض عقب كل تراكم جليدي ويوضع في اماكن مخصصة لذلك الى ان يأتي الربيع وحينئذ يبدأ العمل من جديد بغرض اذابته. وكان السؤال الملح هو: الا يمكن تحويل الجليد الى مصدر لطاقة فعالة من نوع ما؟ 

وفي عام 1997 تم تأسيس منظمة بيباي لبحوث الطاقة الطبيعية وعهد اليها اكتشاف وسيلة للاستفادة من الجليد، وكانت النتيجة هي كالآتي: يمكن للجليد تبريد مستودعات التخزين وتبريد الجو داخل المباني في الأيام الحارة. يتم تخزين الجليد في مستودعات التخزين للحفاظ على درجة حرارة المستودع عند صفر الى 4 درجات مئوية طوال العام. وهي حرارة مثالية لتخزين منتجات المزارع بينما يقلل الجليد تكاليف التبريد عما تتكلفه في حالة التبريد باستخدام الكهرباء. يتم ايضاً تخزين الجليد في مخازن ملحقة بالمجمعات السكنية وغيرها من المباني، ويطبق في عملية التبريد نوعان من السوائل كالآتي: في بعض المباني يدور الهواء البارد بين المخزن والحجرات، وفي البعض الآخر يدور بدلاً من ذلك ماء بارد من ذوبان الجليد. ويمكن تحويل طن واحد من الجليد الى نفس كمية الطاقة المتوفرة بحرق 10 لترات من البترول الخام، واليوم نجد في بيباي سبع منشآت تستخدم طاقة الجليد، وتستخدم المدينة في السنة العادية 4500 طن من الجليد فتوفر بذلك 450 ألف لتر من البترول الخام. 

وتواصل مجلة نيبوينا يمكن توليد الكهرباء باستخدام الفارق في درجات الحرارة بين سطح المحيط واعماقه، وتعرف هذه العملية باسم تحويل طاقة المحيط الحرارية (OTEC). حيث ان درجة غليان الامونيا منخفضة للغاية فإنها تتبخر بسرعة عندما تسخن بفعل المياه الدافئة على سطح المحيط فإذا احدث الغبار التمدد ضغطا على توربين ادى الى توليد الكهرباء، يحول البخار بعد ذلك في انابيب تصل الى مستوى ماء المحيط السفلي البارد فيبرد ويعود بذلك الى حالته السائلة، وتتكرر هذه العملية بصورة متواصلة. 

عندما كان ويهارا هاروو استاذاً بجامعة ساجا في غرب اليابان قام بدراسة هذه العملية التي يطلق عليها الان اسم «دورة ويهارا». وقد اخترع ويهارا بعد فترة طويلة من البحث الدائب جهاز تبديل حراري كفئاً يعتمد على اسس ومبادئ هذه الدورة وقد أتم في عام 1994 صنع نموذج مكتمل بالتعاون مع زملائه الباحثين. 

يقول ساتومي كيميناو رئيس شركة شينزيس «اعتقد انه جهاز رائع»، وتعمل الشركة حالياً على انشاء محولات حرارية لطاقة المحيط تصلح للاستخدام التجاري على نطاق واسع. يقول ساتومي ان «الجهاز يقوم بتوليد الطاقة طالما كان هناك فارق حرارة لا يقل عن 15 درجة مئوية بين سطح المحيط وعمقه. ويمكن للجهاز ايضاً تبخير مياه المحيط بسرعة للحصول على ماء عذب وهي يعني توفير كل من الكهرباء والماء العذب للأماكن المهددة بالجفاف، بل ان الماء ايضاً يمكن استخدامه للحصول على الهيدروجين المستخدم من خلايا الوقود». ولا يقتصر توليد الكهرباء من مياه البحر بل ايضاً من العيون الساخنة والمياه الدافئة المنبعثة من استهلاك المصانع. ويتم في الوقت الحالي التخطيط لمشاريع تجرية في الهند وبالاو والشرق الاوسط. 

من بقايا المطبخ:
عندما بدت علامات القدم الشديدة على محرقة القمامة في تاكيكاوا بهوكايدو بدأت بلدية المدينة في التفاوض مع خمس من بلديات المدن المجاورة لها وقد بدأت تلك الحكومات المحلية منذ اكتوبر 2003 في توليد الكهرباء من كتل عضوية من بقايا المطابخ. يتم ازالة المواد غير قابلة للتحلل من بقايا المطابخ ثم تخزن البقايا في خزانات تتخمر فيها باعثة غاز الميثانول، ويدير الغاز محركاً يتولى توليد الكهرباء. وبعد اتمام عملية التحليل تستخدم المواد المتبقية كمواد تسميد. تعد تاكيكاوا اول مدينة تطبق هذا النظام في اليابان. وبالاضافة الى الاستخدام الكامل لبقايا المطابخ بكفاءة كبيرة فقد ادى هذا النظام الى رفع مستوى الوعي البيئي لدى سكان المدينة. 

وهناك كمية حرارة هائلة تكمن تحت ارض اليابان المكونة من مجموعة جزر بركانية، ويمكن تجيمع هذه الطاقة باستخراج الماء الساخن والبخار من اعماق آلاف الأمتار تحت الأرض ثم استخدام البخار في ادارة توربينات كهربائية فنكوك بذلك قد استخدمنا الطاقة تحت الارضية كمصدر لتوفير الكهرباء. 

وتملك اليابان حوالي 17 محطة لهذا النوع من توليد الكهرباء اكبرها هي محطة هاتشوباروا للطاقة الحرارية تحت الأرضية وهي تقع في محافظة آويتا بجزيرة كيوشو على هضبة ترتفع 1100 متر فوق سطح الأرض، وتبلغ سعة المحطة 110 ألف ك واط وهي كمية كهرباء تكفي لتزويد 37 ألف منزل (يبلغ متوسط احتياج المنزل العادي حوالي 3 كيلو واط). 

احدى ميزات محطة الطاقة الحرارية تحت الأرضية اذا ما قورنت بمحطة البنزين وغيره من الوقود الحجري، انها تولد نفس كمية الكهرباء وينبعث منها 5% من ثاني اكسيد الكربون المنبعث عن محطة البنزين وهذا يجعل أثرها على تلويث الجو طفيفاً للغاية.


----------



## arch_berry (27 أبريل 2006)

*تجربه اليابان*

*غرائب جمع الطاقة في اليابان*

تعد البيئة الطبيعية مورداً رائعاً لطاقة نظيفة من النوع المتجدد ويجري الآن تجميعها بالفعل حيث يتم الآن تطبيق العلم والتكنولوجيا لتطوير مصادر جديدة للطاقة وتحويل انواع الطاقة من صورة الى اخرى. في الصفحات التالية نتابع هذا التطور في اليابان من اختراع اجهزة التوليد الجديدة الى الابتكارات العديدة التي تقود نحو تغيرات في اسلوب حياة كل فرد. تعمل الهيئة اليابانية للتأمين البحري منذ بداية الخمسينيات من القرن العشرين على بحث وتطوير مصدر متجدد للطاقة حيث تحتاج الطرق البحرية البعيدة عن الشاطئ الى علامات تستدل بها مثل الفنارات البحرية والاشارات اللاسلكية والطافيات المضيئة وغير ذلك من وسائل الارشاد البحري، ولأن تلك العلامات توحد عادة في جزر وشعاب منعزلة فإنها تحتاج الى مصادر كهربائية مستقلة لكل مكان على حدة. هناك حوالي 550 طريقاً بحرياً خارج الساحل الياباني وفي الوقت الحالي يستخدم حوالي 3 آلاف منهم (54%) طاقة من النوع المتجدد. وتنوي الهيئة في المستقبل زيادة هذه النسبة لتصل الى حوالي 80% من العدد الكلي. 

وفي اليابان نجد ان اكبر مصدر للطاقة المتجددة هو اللوحات الشمسية حيث تحتاج لصيانة بسيطة للغاية، اما المصدر الثاني من حيث الأهمية فهو توربينات الأمواج التي تحول الحركة الرأسية لامواج البحر الى ضغط هوائي يدير مولدات كهرباء توربينية وقد شهد عام 1965 اول تشغيل لتوربين امواج استخدم لتزويد الكهرباء لطافية مضيئة في خليج اوساكا، وفي عام 2002 قامت الهيئة بتركيب عدد من الطافيات المضيئة بكهرباء تولدها توربينات تعمل بطاقة الامواج فتستخدمها غالباً خلال الشتاء حيث تنتشر السحب وتشتد امواج المحيط. 

اصغر توربين في العالم: 
كان السبب الرئيسي الذي دفع بخمسة شبان لتكوين شركة صغيرة اطلقوا عليها اسم شركة الطاقة هو كما يقولون على لسانهم «لأننا وددنا ان يستمتع الناس بالطاقة المتجددة». تجمع الشركة بين ميزات توليد الكهرباء من الشمس والرياح وتتولى تصميم وانشاء انظمة تحقق احتياجات العملاء من الطاقة الكهربائية. تقدم الشركة ايضاً منتجاً فريداً من نوعه هو NP103 هو اصغر توربين رياح في العالم. يستخدم التوربين دينمو الاضاءة المستخدم في الدراجات. «كانت فكرتنا هي صنع توربين رياح للمبتدئين يشعر كل فرد أنه يفهمه تماماً لذلك اخترعنا دينمو اضاءة العجلة الذي يعرفه الجميع، وقد اردنا ان يتعلم كل مشتر بالتجربة فجعلناه يقوم بتجميع الجهاز بنفسه». 

كانت هذه هي كلمات اوشيجيما ماساكي مبتكر الجهاز، وقد ساعدت فكرة بيع الجهاز مفككاً بحيث تجمعه بنفسك على فهم المشترين للبناء التركيبي وراء توربينات الرياح. ويمكن لصاحب الجهاز ضبط زاوية الأجنحة للحصول على اقصى كمية من الكهرباء من الرياح الضعيفة والقوية. يبلغ طول الجناح 20 سم والكهرباء الناتجة 3 واط وهي كهرباء تكفي فقط لإضاءة مصباح صغير للغاية ومع ذلك يشعر مستخدم الجهاز بمتعة كبيرة عندما تهب الرياح ويمضي المصباح، انها متعة امتلاك توربين رياح لحسابك الخاص. وكما تقول مجلة نيبوينا يعشق اليابانيون تناول التمبورا وهي طعام مقلي من خضروات وكائنات بحرية مغموسة في الدقيق والبيض والماء كما يحبون تناول غيرها من الاطعمة المقلية، ويحتاج اليابانيون للتخلص من 400 ألف طن من الزيت المستهلك في العام الواحد وهي كمية تلوث البيئة اذا ألقيت فيها كما هي دون تغيير. 

يتم الآن تحويل الزيت غير المرغوب فيه الى وقود لموتور السيارات. احد الشركات التي تتولى ذلك هي «مجموعة سوميا شوتن» ويقع مقرها في حي سوميدا بطوكيو. يقول رئيس الشركة سوميا تاكيو: «في السابق كان يتم تجميع زيت التمبورا من المطاعم ويتم اعادة استهلاكه خلال اشياء مثل طعام الحيوانات أو الاسمدة او الصابون، على ان زيت الطعام المستورد بدأ يحل محل ذلك الزيت لرخص ثمنه، وما ان بدأت اسأل نفسي عما يمكن عمله بزيت التمبورا حتى سمعت ان هناك سيارات من نوع موتورات الديزل تسير باستخدام الزيت النباتي، حينئذ خطر ببالي ان بإماكننا استخدام زيت التمبورا لنفس الغرض». 

وقد نجحت الشركة بعد فترة من البحوث في ابتكار وقود ديزل نباتي او VDF عام 1993 وهو يعتمد بصورة رئيسية على زيت الطهو المستهلك، وهذا الزيت لا ينبعث عنه اكاسيد كبريتية وينتج عنه اقل من ثلث الدخان الاسود المنبعث عن البنزين. 

ويتم تجميع الزيت بصورة فريدة، فلو انك ارسلت الى المستودع عشر مرات زيت مستهلك تضعه في زجاجات بلاستيكية فتحصل على ملكية 3,3 أمتار مربعة من الغابات بمنطقة تادامي-تشو في محافظة فوكوشيما. يؤدي هذا النظام الى اعادة استهلاك زيت الطهو واكتساب ملاك للغابات مع حماية الغابة والتقليل من انبعاث ثاني اكسيد الكربون الملوث للبيئة. 

طاقة فعالة من الجليد: 
تقع مدينة بيباي بالقرب من قلب سهل ايشيكاري بجزيرة هوكايدو حيث يصل ارتفاع الجليد المتراكم سنوياً الى اكثر من 8 امتار وهو ارتفاع يفوق اي مكان اخر في الجزيرة. وفي كل عام يتم في بيباي تجميع الجليد الفائض عقب كل تراكم جليدي ويوضع في اماكن مخصصة لذلك الى ان يأتي الربيع وحينئذ يبدأ العمل من جديد بغرض اذابته. وكان السؤال الملح هو: الا يمكن تحويل الجليد الى مصدر لطاقة فعالة من نوع ما؟ 

وفي عام 1997 تم تأسيس منظمة بيباي لبحوث الطاقة الطبيعية وعهد اليها اكتشاف وسيلة للاستفادة من الجليد، وكانت النتيجة هي كالآتي: يمكن للجليد تبريد مستودعات التخزين وتبريد الجو داخل المباني في الأيام الحارة. يتم تخزين الجليد في مستودعات التخزين للحفاظ على درجة حرارة المستودع عند صفر الى 4 درجات مئوية طوال العام. وهي حرارة مثالية لتخزين منتجات المزارع بينما يقلل الجليد تكاليف التبريد عما تتكلفه في حالة التبريد باستخدام الكهرباء. يتم ايضاً تخزين الجليد في مخازن ملحقة بالمجمعات السكنية وغيرها من المباني، ويطبق في عملية التبريد نوعان من السوائل كالآتي: في بعض المباني يدور الهواء البارد بين المخزن والحجرات، وفي البعض الآخر يدور بدلاً من ذلك ماء بارد من ذوبان الجليد. ويمكن تحويل طن واحد من الجليد الى نفس كمية الطاقة المتوفرة بحرق 10 لترات من البترول الخام، واليوم نجد في بيباي سبع منشآت تستخدم طاقة الجليد، وتستخدم المدينة في السنة العادية 4500 طن من الجليد فتوفر بذلك 450 ألف لتر من البترول الخام. 

وتواصل مجلة نيبوينا يمكن توليد الكهرباء باستخدام الفارق في درجات الحرارة بين سطح المحيط واعماقه، وتعرف هذه العملية باسم تحويل طاقة المحيط الحرارية (OTEC). حيث ان درجة غليان الامونيا منخفضة للغاية فإنها تتبخر بسرعة عندما تسخن بفعل المياه الدافئة على سطح المحيط فإذا احدث الغبار التمدد ضغطا على توربين ادى الى توليد الكهرباء، يحول البخار بعد ذلك في انابيب تصل الى مستوى ماء المحيط السفلي البارد فيبرد ويعود بذلك الى حالته السائلة، وتتكرر هذه العملية بصورة متواصلة. 

عندما كان ويهارا هاروو استاذاً بجامعة ساجا في غرب اليابان قام بدراسة هذه العملية التي يطلق عليها الان اسم «دورة ويهارا». وقد اخترع ويهارا بعد فترة طويلة من البحث الدائب جهاز تبديل حراري كفئاً يعتمد على اسس ومبادئ هذه الدورة وقد أتم في عام 1994 صنع نموذج مكتمل بالتعاون مع زملائه الباحثين. 

يقول ساتومي كيميناو رئيس شركة شينزيس «اعتقد انه جهاز رائع»، وتعمل الشركة حالياً على انشاء محولات حرارية لطاقة المحيط تصلح للاستخدام التجاري على نطاق واسع. يقول ساتومي ان «الجهاز يقوم بتوليد الطاقة طالما كان هناك فارق حرارة لا يقل عن 15 درجة مئوية بين سطح المحيط وعمقه. ويمكن للجهاز ايضاً تبخير مياه المحيط بسرعة للحصول على ماء عذب وهي يعني توفير كل من الكهرباء والماء العذب للأماكن المهددة بالجفاف، بل ان الماء ايضاً يمكن استخدامه للحصول على الهيدروجين المستخدم من خلايا الوقود». ولا يقتصر توليد الكهرباء من مياه البحر بل ايضاً من العيون الساخنة والمياه الدافئة المنبعثة من استهلاك المصانع. ويتم في الوقت الحالي التخطيط لمشاريع تجرية في الهند وبالاو والشرق الاوسط. 

من بقايا المطبخ:
عندما بدت علامات القدم الشديدة على محرقة القمامة في تاكيكاوا بهوكايدو بدأت بلدية المدينة في التفاوض مع خمس من بلديات المدن المجاورة لها وقد بدأت تلك الحكومات المحلية منذ اكتوبر 2003 في توليد الكهرباء من كتل عضوية من بقايا المطابخ. يتم ازالة المواد غير قابلة للتحلل من بقايا المطابخ ثم تخزن البقايا في خزانات تتخمر فيها باعثة غاز الميثانول، ويدير الغاز محركاً يتولى توليد الكهرباء. وبعد اتمام عملية التحليل تستخدم المواد المتبقية كمواد تسميد. تعد تاكيكاوا اول مدينة تطبق هذا النظام في اليابان. وبالاضافة الى الاستخدام الكامل لبقايا المطابخ بكفاءة كبيرة فقد ادى هذا النظام الى رفع مستوى الوعي البيئي لدى سكان المدينة. 

وهناك كمية حرارة هائلة تكمن تحت ارض اليابان المكونة من مجموعة جزر بركانية، ويمكن تجيمع هذه الطاقة باستخراج الماء الساخن والبخار من اعماق آلاف الأمتار تحت الأرض ثم استخدام البخار في ادارة توربينات كهربائية فنكوك بذلك قد استخدمنا الطاقة تحت الارضية كمصدر لتوفير الكهرباء. 

وتملك اليابان حوالي 17 محطة لهذا النوع من توليد الكهرباء اكبرها هي محطة هاتشوباروا للطاقة الحرارية تحت الأرضية وهي تقع في محافظة آويتا بجزيرة كيوشو على هضبة ترتفع 1100 متر فوق سطح الأرض، وتبلغ سعة المحطة 110 ألف ك واط وهي كمية كهرباء تكفي لتزويد 37 ألف منزل (يبلغ متوسط احتياج المنزل العادي حوالي 3 كيلو واط). 

احدى ميزات محطة الطاقة الحرارية تحت الأرضية اذا ما قورنت بمحطة البنزين وغيره من الوقود الحجري، انها تولد نفس كمية الكهرباء وينبعث منها 5% من ثاني اكسيد الكربون المنبعث عن محطة البنزين وهذا يجعل أثرها على تلويث الجو طفيفاً للغاية.


----------



## arch_berry (27 أبريل 2006)

*موضوع رائع يستحق الاهتمام*

السلام عليكم
موضوع الطاقه البديله والمتجدده من المواضيع الهامه جداا والتى تستحق الاهتمام ولا ينتهى عنها الحديث ولكن الاهم هو التنفيذ
انا معمارى وعضو جديد فى هذا المنتدى الرائع دائما وشاركت فى هذا الموضوع لما له من اهميه كبيره
وطالبت فى قسم المقترحات ان يكون هناك قسم خاص بالهندسه ا لبيئيه وارجو ان توافقونى فى هذا الرأى
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## BANDAR M H (27 أبريل 2006)

*بداية الطريق*

لتكن بدايتنا في حل هذة القضية السؤال التالي :-

ماهي مصادر الطاقة المستخدمة في الماضي وماهي عيوبها وماهي مميزاتها وكيفية تتطويرها للوصول الى طاقة امنة ؟


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 أبريل 2006)

أخوانا مهندسي العمار أتمنى أن تزودونا بموضوع عن الطرق الحديثة للبناء الموفر للطاقة

لقد سمعت الكثير عن الموضوع وحصلت على كتيبات في المجال لكن لم أفهمها جيدا ربما لكوني مهندس كهرباء

أنتظر ردودكم

بارك الله فيكم

وأؤكد على كل من يشارك وضع تخصصه


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 أبريل 2006)

الطاقة المستخدمة في الماضي أخ Bandar ليست مصادر قوية

مثلا المحركات البخارية أو محركات الحرق كلها ملوثة للبيئة وأهم أهداف الطاقة المتجددة هي أن توجد مصادر حديثة ونظيفة 

كالخلايا الشمسية

والتوربينات رياح او ماء

والل Biogas

وغيرها

المهم هنا اننا نريد سبق الأجانب بأفكار حديثة وجديدة وفريدة من نوعها

ننتظر الابداعات


----------



## مهاجر (27 أبريل 2006)

*أشكركم على تفاعلكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نشكر كل من تفاعل وشارك في هذا الموضوع المهم، كما أشكر الأخ mzsk76 على طرحه لهذا الموضوع ومتابعته.... 

وإدارة الملتقى ترعي هذا الموضوع إهتماماً خاصاً لأهميته 

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 أبريل 2006)

*كيف نطرح الموضوع بشكل مفيد فعلا*

أقدم لكم مجموعة جيدة من مواقع المؤسسات الدولية المهتمة في المجال


http://www.eren.doe.gov/millionroofs/whatispv.html

http://www.sandia.gov/pv/training.htm

http://www.nrel.gov/ncpv/

http://www.fsec.ucf.edu/Ed/index.htm

http://www.nrel.gov/data/pix/searchpix.html

http://www.ascensiontech.com/RTD/ashlandrtd.html


http://www.ascensiontech.com/RTD/pge.html

http://www.ases.org/


http://www.seia.org/main.htm


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 أبريل 2006)

*كاتولج تصميم نظام خلايا شمسية متكامل للمنازل*

أقدم لكم هدية ثمينة لمن يقدرها

موقع مليء بكاتولجات بأسعار وأسس تصميم وبناء نظام شمسي كهربي للمنزل:5: 

فيه تفاصيل الأسعار والمواد المطلوبة:15: 

http://global.kyocera.com/prdct/solar/index.html

أنتظر مشاركاتكم ب

مواقع عربية مهتمة
مراكز عربية مهتمة ومتخصصة
مشاريع عربية
مقالات علمية في المجال
صور لمشاريع
والأهم 
برامج الحسابات والتصاميم (Software)

وغيره الكثير من النقاط الواجب تغطيتها تحت هذا العنوان الطاقة المتجددة


----------



## مهاجر (27 أبريل 2006)

*أرى أن الإهتمام حصر فقط في الطاقة الشمسية*

السلام عليكم 

إخواني يجب أن لا نحصر الطاقة البديلة أو المتجددة في الطاقة الشمسة فقط

هناك الكثير من البدائل التي يجب أن تناقش...
على سبيل المثال... 
طاقة الرياح يجب أن لا نغفل عنها .... فهي طاقة أستخدمت من زمن بعيد 

ولها في الوقت الراهن من الأوراق العلمية الكثير من الإهتمام

وبلادنا الإسلامية تعد مصدر لا بأس به وأجريت بعض الدراسات لدراسة الجدوى من إستغلال هذه الطاقة كطاقة بديلة.....


----------



## AMEER2006 (27 أبريل 2006)

ما شاء الله عليكم....كفيتو والله يعطيكم العافيـــــة....
بصراحة موضوع شيق ويستحق العناء....

عندي طلب بسيط....لنفس الموضوع...
أنا مهندس بترول وابحث عن دراسة الماجيستير في التنمية المستدامة...فهل هناك جامعات بالمراسلة لأنني مرتبط بعملي في الأمارات العربية المتحدة....

واشكر كل من يقدم المساعدة ...بارك الله فيكم ولكم...


----------



## المهندس مأمون (28 أبريل 2006)

نشكر المهندسين المختصين في مجالات الطاقة لشروحاتهم ومقالاتهم الرائعةحول الطاقة الشمسية وأحب أن أذكر في هذا السياق مصدر طاقة هام جدا وهو حرارة باطن الأرض, وهذا المبدأ يعمل به في عدة دول غربية ولو بشكل مقتضب لتسخين مياه الستخدام المنزلي ولكن يجدربنا الأهتمام بهذا المصدر . أرجو من أصحاب الأختصاص المشاركة وأبداء الرأي


----------



## eng.Jawad (28 أبريل 2006)

في الحقيقه الاخوان ما خلوا شي ينقال 
وانا راي من رايهم وهو انه الطاقه الشمسيه افضل بديل ... 
وجزاك الله كل خير ..


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيكم وفي تفاعلكم المشكور وأنتظر المزيد من المشاركات النوعية

أخ AMEER 2006 أقترح عليك الجامعات البريطانية مثل Durham أو جامعات ألمانية والبحث عنها سهل جدا

أخ ccmz بارك الله فيك على الطرح المهم لموضوع طاقة باطن الأرض فهي فعلا مجال هام
أتمنى أن تزودنا بمعلومات عن العمق المطلوب حتى نحصل على الحرارة الكافية وطبيعة التوربين المستخدم عند الأطراف أنتظر ردك

أخ eng.jawad الطاقة الشمسية ليست هي البديل الأفضل وهذه نتيجة دراسات معاهد ومختصين على مستوى العالم فلقد ثبت أن طاقة الرياح هي الأهم وهي القادرة على تلبية الاحتياجات المستقبلية وأنا أثبت لك هذا بطرح بسيط

سؤال // هل يمكن الحصول على 3 phase من طاقة الشمس انت تعلم أن ناتج الخلايا هو جهد ثابت

أنا أجيب نعم لكن الطريقة معقدة ومكلفة وبالتالي لا أحد يفكر بها لأنها تخفض الكفاءة المطلوبة وتسحق الجدوى الاقتصادية للخلايا

المهم أنا أؤيدهم أن طاقة الرياح نعمة عظيمة يجب الاستفادة منها خاصة في مناطق المرتفعات

شكرا أخونا المشرف مهاجر وبارك الله فيكم دوما تبرهنون عن اخلاصكم الكبير للملتقى

بانتظار المزيد من المشاركات المثمرة

وانا مش فاهم ليش بتسمعوش الكلام وما بتحطوا تخصصاتكم قبل ما تشاركوا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 أبريل 2006)

*صور لتطبيقات وسياسات الطاقة المتجددة*


----------



## م/ عبدالحميد توفيق (28 أبريل 2006)

مشاركة فى موضوع تنويع مصادر الطاقة يجب الاهتمام بما يلى :- 
1 - اهتمام بمراكز الابحاث العلمية وتوفير الدعم المالى المطلوب لهاعلى المستوى العربى جملة 
2 - يجب الاتحاد على مستوى العالم العربى على موضوع تنمية الابحاث العلمية وكفانا فرقة ولو على مستوى هذا الموضوع الهام جدا لمستقبلنا كعرب ومسلمين 
3 - يجب الاهتمام بالشباب الذين عندهم قدرة الابتكار فى سن مبكرة بدلا من البحث عن الموهوبين كرويا وفنيا فقط ؟؟؟
4 - يمكن عمل مساقط مياه كشلالات صناعية لتوليد الكهرباء ولستعماها فى كافة المجالات
5 - نحن فى قلب العالم كعرب لايوجد ارخص او اوفر من الطاقة الشمسية ولاندرى كيف يمكن اهمال هذا المصدر 
تحياتى اخوكم م / عبدالحميد


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 أبريل 2006)

شكرا م/عبد الحميد توفيق

وضعت يدك على الجرح أول مشكلة واجهتنا ومازالت هي الدعم المالي لمشاريع تنوية في مجال الطاقة المتجددة

والحقيقة نتمنا أن نتواصل مع مؤسسات داعمة في المجال لأن فلسطين دولة فقيرة محتلة وحتى الكهرباء عندنا تأتينا إما من دولة الاحتلال أو من محطتتنا والتي تعمل على وقود من تبرعات أجنبية يمكن أن تقطع في أي لحظة

مازلت أحاول كل جهدي لنشر توعية شاملة في الموضوع

وأرجوا الله أن يوفقني لايقاظ الجميع قبل أن تقع الكارثة

وهنا أو أن ألفت انتباهكم لتصريحات خطرة جدا

فمنذ فترة قريبة صرح رئيس دولة الشياطين أمريكا أنها سوف تستغني عن البترول مع حلول عام 2025 وانتم فسروا لماذا كما تريدون وسأحضر لكم المرجع لهذا الخبر

أيضا في مؤتمر الطاقة الأخير حذر العلماء أن سعر البترول مع حلول عام 2008 سيكون عالي لدرجة يصبح معها كل شيء معقد

تابعوا أخبار المؤتمرات التي عقدت باليمن والأردن وألمانيا

بارك الله فيكم وأعاننا على خدمة الأمة


----------



## مكاوي (28 أبريل 2006)

سوف ادخل في الموضوع مباشر وهو ان الجميع ركز علي الطاقة الشمسية كمصدر بديل للطاقة وكانه الوحيد واقول نعم هي مصدر جيد ورخيص ولكن لا يجب ان نقوقع انفسنا بفكرة واحده فمثلا هناك البحار ( الطاقة الهيدروجينية) ولدينا ماهو اعظم القران الكريم تتسائلون الي ماذا اريد ان اصل اقول لكم كلنا نعرف قصة سيدنا سليمان علية السلام مع بلقيس ملكة سبأ وهي مذكورة في القران الم يستدعي انباهكم مقولة الذي لدية علم من الكتاب ( انا اتيك بة قبل ان يرتد اليك طرفك) ونعم هناك تفسيرات كثيرة ولكن الا يستدعي ذلك الوقوف وتامل القصةوفهمها بكل ابعادها مع علماء الاعجاز القراني 

حقيقتا اعتقد بل مؤمن بان كل العلوم الانسانية مفاتيحها بالقران الكريم


----------



## Yasser Al-Saleh (28 أبريل 2006)

Salam brothers and sister

That is a very good subject but we seem to be missing the potentials of using hydrogen technologies


----------



## المهندس هاني (28 أبريل 2006)

*عافاك الأخ jalal على الشرح الوافي لهذا الموضوع الذي لابد من لفت الانتباه اليه وللاسف يجهله الكثير , ولا ننسى دور الأخ mzsk76 في فتح النقاش في هذا الموضوع.*


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا بشمهندس هاني ويا بشمهندس yasser al-saleh

أنتظر مشاركاتكم بمواضيع علمية حول الموضوع

وانتظر اقتراحاتكم لتفعيل الموضوع على مستوى أكبر وأوسع


----------



## Al Hussam (28 أبريل 2006)

مشكوووووووووور أخي على هذا الموضوع القيم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ عبدالحميد توفيق (28 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى فى الله
تحية طيبة 
ابحث وصديق معى الان يدعى حسين المعمارجى كيفية تطوير مصادر الطاقة فى العالم العربى
بجب اولا البحث عن الطاقات الكامنة داخل كل فرد مؤمن بالله وكما علمنا رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ( اطلبوا العلم ولو فى الصين ) 
يجب على الفرد المسلم قبول التحدى وضرورة البحث فى كل مناحى الحياه
يجب تقوية الاقتصاد العربى والاسلامى والاتحاد على ذلك عربيا واسلاميا والاستثمار داخل الوطن العربى وليس خارجه
بجب ان تكون حلول مشكلاتنا بايدينا لا بيد غيرنا واذا تمكنا من ذلك لاتعنينا امريكا اوغيرها 
يجب نبذ الفرقه ببن العرب والمسلمين والاتفاق على كلمة سواء
لدينا من العلماء الافاضل والاجلاء مايكفى لعمل نهض علمية عربية شاملة وللاسف لايجدون المجال عربيا مثل الدكتور زويل وامثاله
( ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لايحتسب ) صدق الله العظيم ولنتواصل مع تحياتى 
اخوكم م/ عبدالحميد


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (28 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الهام ، ولكن الطاقات المتجددة منها الطاقة الشمسية ، وطاقة الرياح ، وطاقة المدوالجزر و 0000000000غيرها من أساليب الطاقة المتجددة ، ولكل طاقة من هذه الطاقات يندرج تحتها العديد من الطرق ، لذلك أقترح أنه لايمكن أن نعتبر هذا موضوعا فقط مثل أى موضوع بالمنتدى ولكن أرجو من القائمين على المنتدى أن يجعلو هذا الموضوع قسما من أقسام المنتدى مثل قسم الهندسة المعمارية و المدنية وغيرها من أقسام المنتدى ، حيث ان هذا الموضوع يهم كافة المهندسين وغير المهندسين أيضآ 0


----------



## salam_rk (28 أبريل 2006)

ارجو ان لا ينسى الزملاء ان هناك العديد من مصادر الطاقه الداخله في توليد الطاقه الكهربائيه غير النفط ومشتقاته,,,فهناك الطاقه النوويه والطاقه المتولده من مساقط المياه ( الشلالات) ,وحركة الرياح وكذلك حركة امواج البحر يمكن الاستفاده منها,,,المهم اجراء مزيد من البحوث والدراسات بدلا من نتشائم,,,


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيكم بشمهندس عبدالحميد توفيق والمهندس محمد الوكيل والمهندس salam_rk

والله مازالت الدنيا بخير فالملاحظ أنه خلال يومين لقي الموضوع تفاعل رائع ووعدتني إدارة الملتقى أن تفتتح قسم جديد لهذا الموضوع

وسيكون هدفنا طرحه على أوسع الصور وتجاوز ذلك إلى أن نصل إلى مرحلة عملية فعلية هذه رؤية وحلم لكن انشاء الله مش مستحيل

كما ذكرت اخواني الكرام أتمنى من كل خبير أو أي شخص عمل في احدى المشاريع في هذا المجال أن يتحفنا بتجربته

كما وأتمنا ان لا تبخلوا بالأفكار الجديدة فكثيرا ما يبخل المبدعون بأفكارهم خشية السرقة ولكني أأكد إن بخلت فلن تستفيد ولن يستفيد غيرك والهدف في النهاية هو خدمة الأمة

معا نصنع الحياة هذا شعارنا وصناع الحياة فلسطين مع كلية المجتمع تبنوا الفكرة وسيتابعون ونريد منكم أن تتبنوها وتتابعوا أيضا وسيكون لنا السبق فيها لأننا أهل الابداع انشاء الله


www.sona3.ps
www.ccast.ps

تحياتي


----------



## hossin (29 أبريل 2006)

سلام عليكم جميعا
اني مهندس عربي وعايش في بلدان العجم (الايرانيه ) واعمل في شركه الصنايع الحديد(ksc )
جوابي لما فضلت يا ايها العلماء والمهندسين العربي تحققو في طاقه الذريه كما في الوقت الحال يجري في ايران ولاتخافو نحن العرب عندنا حقوق في العالم ومن حقنا نتابع هذه الازمه ومن الله التوفيق
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (29 أبريل 2006)

والله يا أخ hossin معك حق لو كل العالم اشتركو في مشروع واحد نووي سلمي وكانت نية سليمة

لعاش العالم بأكبر وأجمل نعمة

لكن للأسف ها أنت ترى ما أن فكرت إيران بالموضوع وإذا بكل العالم يهاجم

لكن هذا ليس غذرا للعرب يجب عليهم أن يناضلوا من أجل مشروع سلمي نووي لسنا أقل من الغرب فعندنا علماؤنا وخبراؤنا

سؤال// هل تعتبر الطاقة النووية طاقة متجددة

وأكون شاكرا لك إذا أدرجت معلومات عن الطاقة النووية

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (29 أبريل 2006)

*استخدام طاقة الرياح في توليد القدرة الكهربائية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

تعتبر طاقة الرياح إحدى الطاقات الناتجة عن التحويل غير المباشر للطاقة الشمسية. فالرياح تنتج عن فروق درجات الحرارة، ومن وجهة أخرى فإن طاقة الرياح تأتي من الدرجة الثانية من الأهمية في الدراسات والتطبيقات العالمية بعد الطاقة الشمسية كمصادر بديلة للطاقة. 


حيث يجري العمل في العديد من دول العالم لتطوير استخدام طاقة الرياح في مجال توليد القدرة الكهربائية على ضوء ازدياد أزمة الطاقة والقفزات المذهلة في أسعار مصادرها الكلاسيكية وعلى الأخص النفط. 

فقد استخدم الإنسان من عدة قرون طاقة الرياح للأعمال الآلية الميكانيكية. وفي سوريا تمت الاستفادة من طاقة الرياح منذ النصف الثاني من القرن الثامن عشر, حيث تم استخدام الطواحين الهوائية لضخ المياه الجوفية لاستخدامها في الشرب والسقاية المحدودة في بعض المناطق والقرى وخاصة في منطقة القلمون وبعض قرى ريف حماة, إلا أن التفكير في توليد القدرة الكهربائية بواسطة الرياح ظهر مع بداية القرن الحالي, حيث قام بعض العلماء بتصميم بعض التطبيقات ذات الاستطاعات الصغيرة لم تلبث أن اندثرت نظراً لكلفتها الباهظة بالمقارنة مع كلفة توليد القدرة الكهربائية بواسطة المصادر الكلاسيكية للوقود. 

في ذلك الوقت فقد ظهرت في الدانمارك سنة 1910 أولى تطبيقات لوحدة توليد كهربائية بواسطة الرياح حيث قام بعدها عدة علماء ومهندسين بوضع نظريات لاستخدام الرياح في توليد القدرة الكهربائية وتحسين تطبيقاتها, وقد استمرت هذه المحاولات الجديدة حتى نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية، ومنهم المهندس الهنغاري جوليوس ماداراس والعالم السوفياتي كوستانيكو, حيث أنهم قاموا باستخدام ما يسمى بتأثير ماجونوس في الايرو ديناميك لإحداث قوى دفعية على جوانب اسطوانة عمودية يمكن استخدامها في إدارة المولدات الكهربائية. 

كما أن السويد أجرت سابقاً تجارب للحصول على طواحين هوائية تستطيع توليد قدرة كهربائية ذات استطاعات كبيرة تفوق /1/ ميغاواط وتخطط لتوليد قدرة كهربائية من المحطات الكهروهوائية تعادل /500/ ميغاواط. 

إن السرعة الدنيا التي يمكن أن تعطي فيها المحطات الكهروهوائية القدرة الكهربائية بشكل مجدي تتراوح بين 2.5 - 3 متر/ثا . ومن دراساتنا للمعلومات المتوفرة من مديرية الأرصاد الجوية في سوريا وذلك خلال /15/ سنة الماضية, نجد بأن السرعة المتوسطة للرياح في محافظة حمص تبلغ 5.1 /ثا وهي سرعة كافية ومناسبة لتوليد القدرة الكهربائية, حيث تتبوأ حمص المركز الأول بين محافظات سوريا. فالرياح فيها غربية ومستمرة على مدار السنة وتلي محافظة حمص منطقة تدمر التي تمتاز بقوة رياح متوسطة تبلغ 4.3 م/ثا فالرياح فيها أيضاً غربية ومستمرة على مدار السنة وتأتي في الدرجة الثالثة منطقة جبل التنف حيث سرعة الرياح المتوسطة 4.1 م/ثا على مدار /11/ شهر في السنة. 
ونتيجة للدراسات التي أجريت سابقاً نجد أن هذه المناطق هي مناسبة لإنشاء محطات كهروهوائية ذات استطاعات كبيرة نسبياً إضافة إلى إمكانية إنشاء محطات صغيرة في العديد من المناطق الأخرى. 

(مجلة نقابة المهندسين)


----------



## احمد فوزى طه محمود (30 أبريل 2006)

*زاوية جديدة للموضوع*

لقد ذكر النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ان الحروب والتنقلات فى اخر الزمان سيستخدم فيها الخيل وتعجب الكثير من المفكرين كيف يترك البشر السيارة والطيارة ويركبوا الخيل والابل من جديد واستبعد الكثير تصديق ما قاله الصادق المصدوق مع انهم لم يترددوا لحظة فى تصديق والتصفيق لنفس المعنى فى فيلم كوكب القردة .
لا يظن البعض ان هذه دعوة للدروشة والتقاعس عن البحث والمنافسة وانما لربط الواقع بالدين الذى يخجل الكثير من ادراجه فى حديثه من قريب او بعيد .
من المصادر المتاحة فى عالمنا العربى هى الطاقة الحرارية للمياه الجوفية .
ويجب ان لا يغيب ان الاذهان ان استغلال الطاقة النووية لبس متوقفا على توفر التقنيات اللازمة وانما اكثر من ذلك توفر الموافقات اللازمة .


----------



## ahmed sherbieny (30 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع قديم عند الغرب بدليل ان هناك ابحاث و منتجات فعلية للطاقة المتجددة صديقة البيئة مثل : 
1- الطاقة الهيدروجينة : 
- هناك سيارات تعمل بالهيدروجين السائل و عادمها من الماء .
- من المؤكد انهم سيوصلون الي منتجات اقتصادية في الانتاج و التشغيل و الصيانة .
2- طاقة الرياح : 
- تنتشر في كل ربوع اوروبا و خصوصا هولندا
3- طاقة الموج .
4- الطاقة الشمسية : -
- معلوم طبعا عدد المنتجات التي تعمل بها .
5- الطاقة النووية .
و بالتالي فان الغرب يعمل في هذه الابحاث علي ما اعتقد منذ ما يقرب من الاربعون عام لضرب ثروة المسلمون و هي البترول و كذلك لتوقع نضوب طاقة البترول .
و بلغني من يكون العندليب و من هو ستار في الستار ميكر
م / أحمد الشربيني - مصر


----------



## علاء محمودعزالدين (30 أبريل 2006)

[frame="11 70"]لا يوجد غير الطاقة الشمسية التى يمكن ان تستخدم لو فكرنا قليلا سنجد هناك طاقات اخرى مثل طاقة الرياح و الطاقة المائية فى توليد الكهرباء و هناك القمامة والمخلفات الاخرى فى توليد غاز الميثان و غيرة من الغازات[/frame]


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 أبريل 2006)

م.عبد المنعم فعلا معلومات واحصائيات ممتازة ، دوما نبحث عن الاحصائيات في هذا المجال فهي مهمة جدا

أخونا المهندس أحمد فوزي طه

والله كلامك صحيح 100% وهذا باعتراف الجميع مسلمين وكفرة لأنها الحقيقة فنهاية البترول أو نقصه يعني أن يصبح كل ما توصلنا إليه من علوم وتكنولجيا خردة ترمى في النفايات ولذلك قلنا كابوس
تخيل الثلاجة والغسالة والكمبيوتر والمكواة وغيرها ماذا تعني من غير الكهرباء هههههههههه وهذا على مستوى المنزل فمابلك على مستوى الدول والمؤسسات وغيرها

اللهم عافنا من تلك الأيام التي أشعر وأن أمريكا تخوض مؤامرة جديدة علينا فيها فمن يعرف كم يكفي احتياط العالم من البترول يقال 100 عام مقبلة لكن ما أخشاه أنها 10 أعوام مقبلة

لذلك فتحنا الموضوع لعل وعسى أن يستيقظ أصحاب رؤوس الأموال الذين يحرقون أموالهم بالمشاريع التافهة ويوجهوها لخدمة الأمة



شكرا بشمهندس ahmed sherbiny والمهندس علاء عز الدين وانتظر منكم المواضيع والأبحاث العلمية القوية

بارك الله فيكم جميعا

ومعا نحو مستقبل أفضل

جعل الله مجهوداتكم في ميزان حسناتكم انشاء الله


----------



## es_shark2005 (30 أبريل 2006)

انا معاك بس هنعمل ايه


----------



## احمد فوزى طه محمود (1 مايو 2006)

*حل غير تقليدى*

عندما هاجر النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم سلك طريقا غير الذى يعرفه الجميع واعتادوه حتى يتفادى المعوقات ويصل بسلام مع انه موقن بأن الله معه وسينصره .
وفى عصرنا هذا الغرب كله والشرق ايضا يعادون المسلمين ولا يدخرون جهدا فى اعاقتهم ومحاولة افناء المسلمين او على الاقل عزلهم وتهميشهم الى اقصى درجة ويساعدهم فى ذلك تقدمهم وتكاتفهم فى تحقيق تلك الغاية .
لذا انا برايى الشخصى الذى اوقن به تماما ان الحل والمخرج لابد وان لا يكون تقليديا لانهم بالتاكيد اخذوا الحيطة لكل احتمالات النجاح عندنا . 
ومهما كان الحل المعروض لاتتهموه بالخيال وعدم الواقعية فهذا هو وفقط هو المخرج للأزمة التى نعيشها . ولو ان الغرب استحال الامور التى استعصت على العقول لما راينا الطيارة ولا شاهدنا تلفاز ولا عرف العالم تليفونا حتى الان .
بل انهم يسعون الان لاستنساخ سوبرمان وتفتيت اشخاص وتحميلهم على موجات كهرومغناطيسية حتى يتمكنوا من السفر بسرعة الضوء ثم يعيدوا تجميعه .
ان اعجب من ذلك المهدى الذى ينتظره المسلمون السنة والذى سيجمع المسلمين وينتصر بهم على كل العالم كله بأمر الله .
أن أعجبكم كلامى هذا ووافقتمونى عليه أمكننى التفصيل أكثر .


----------



## salemr12 (1 مايو 2006)

الموضوع شيق وكبير واتمني ان نكون اول من يستحدث ذلك ونكون متبوعين وليس تابعين


----------



## أبوالوليد (1 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا طالب معماري في سنة التخرج ..أجد نفسي قزم بين العمالقة من المهندسين الأفاضل
ولكن الموضوع شدني فأحببت ان أشارك بهذه المشاركة المتواضعة وهي مأخوذه من برنامج التعليم
البيئي وهو عبارة عن دراسة جميلة وشاملة ولكن قمت بأخذ المختصر المفيد منها 
فأقول وبالله التوفيق .
تقنيات الطاقة البديلة:
لقد استعملت مصادر الطاقة البديلة كالرياح والمواد الطبيعية مثل الخشب وغيره لآلاف السنين ويستخدم مصطلح الطاقة المتجددة عادة لوصف الطاقة المولدة من الشمس والرياح والماء والمصادر المتوفرة باستمرار في كل وقت وليس كمصادر النفط والفحم التي تواجدت فقط منذ ملايين السنين، واحد المشاكل الأساسية للطاقة المتجددة هي ما إذا كانت المصادر المتقطعة للطاقة مثل الشمس والرياح قادرة على الإسهام بكمية الكهرباء التي يجب على شركات الكهرباء تزويدها للمستهلك. وعند استخدام محطات توليد الطاقة التقليدية كتلك التي تعمل على الفحم أو الطاقة النووية أو الكهرومائية فان توليد الكهرباء المطلوبة يتم ببساطة متناهية وذلك بإدارة مفتاح معين لتشغيل التوربينات، أما بالنسبة لتقنيات الطاقة المتجددة كالخلايا الكهروضوئية (الكهربائية الضوئية) وتوربينات الرياح يمكنها أن تولد الكهرباء فقط عندما تشرق الشمس أو تهب الرياح وليس بالضرورة عندما يحتاجها المستهلك، ولا يوجد حالياً تقنية عملية للتخزين الواسع للكهرباء التي يتم توليدها بواسطة مصادر الطاقة المتقطعة كالشمس والرياح.

الطاقة الشمسية :
غالباً ما يتم التحدث عن الطاقة الشمسية كنوع مختلف من أنواع الطاقة ولكن اغلب أشكال الطاقة يرجع اصلها إلى الطاقة الشمسية، فمصادر الطاقة التي تستخرج من الأرض تحتوي على الطاقة التي امتصتها النباتات من الشمس منذ عصور و تحتوي المواد الطبيعية كالخشب مثلاً و التي يتم حرقها في أماكن عديدة على الطاقة الشمسية التي تم تخزينها مؤخراً، و تتحرك طواحين الهواء عن طريق الهواء الذي يتم دفعه في الطبقة السفلى من الغلاف الجوي بواسطة التسخين الشمسي المتفاوت وبالنسبة للمنازل أيضا فإنها تمتص الطاقة الشمسية الكافية سواء بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة حتى أن لم تكن هذه المنازل مزودة بألواح لاستقطاب الإشعاع الشمسي.لكن المنازل تحول تلك الطاقة إلى أشكال متعدد مثل الكهرباء .
يمكن استغلال الطاقة الشمسية بطرق عديدة، ويعتبر التسخين الشمسي السلبي ابسط أسلوب لتسخير الطاقة الشمسية فهو يعمل على تقليل مستلزمات التسخين والتبريد للبنايات مثلاً عن طريق استعمالا الألواح الزجاجية ومواد أخرى من اجل تجميع الحرارة والحفاظ عليها، ومن ناحية أخرى فان أنظمة الطاقة الشمسية الفعالية تعمل عادة على تجميع الطاقة الشمسية بواسطة ألواح ضخمة والتي يتم ضخ الهواء أو السائل من خلالها إلى منطقة للتخزين حيث يتم إرجاعها مرة أخرى إلى الألواح.
ويمكن أيضا للطاقة الحرارية أن تتحول إلى كهرباء عن طريق الخلايا الكهروضوئية إلا أن هذه التقنية لا تزال مكلفة جداً وقد أدت إلى تحديد المنافسة في هذا المجال، وتعتبر هذه التقنية الحل الأمثل في المناطق المنعزلة حيثما تتوافر الكهرباء. 


الطاقة الكهرومائية:
وهي الطاقة الحركية التي تتولد بواسطة السدود التي تستقبل الماء المتدفق والذي ينساب بعد ذلك من خلال توربينات ومن ثم يتم تحويله إلى كهرباء. وتعتبر القوة الكهرومائية مصدراً نظيفاً للطاقة بشكل نسبي حيث تولد الكهرباء دون إصدار انبعاثات كالتي تصدر عن محطات توليد الطاقة التي تعمل على الوقود، لكن السدود تعمل أحيانا على تغيير أو تدمير النظام البيئي المحيط، وعلى سبيل المثال فقد أدت التأثيرات الوخيمة على سكان منطقة "سالمون " في الغرب إلى ازدياد معارضة إنشاء السدود في تلك المنطقة ( للمزيد من السدود، انظر – الماء).

الرياح:
قبل 100 عام استعملت توربينات الرياح في الدانمارك لتوليد الكهرباء واستعملت طواحين الهواء قبل قرون من اجل طحن الحبوب وري المحاصيل، ومن سنة 1850 إلى سنة 1970 تم إنشاء اكثر من ستة ملايين من طواحين الهواء وتوربينات الرياح في أواسط غرب الولايات المتحدة من اجل ضخ المياه إلى المزارع والمناطق الريفية (رايتر 1996 )، وقد أصبحت طاقة الرياح حالياً محل اهتمام لأنها نظيفة نسبياً ومصدر غير مكلف للطاقة الكهربائية للمناطق ذات الرياح الشديدة، وعلى سبيل المثال تعمل هولندا على تقديم الدعم المالي من اجل إنشاء طواحين الهواء وتأمل أن تستغل طاقة الرياح لتساهم في بعض ما تحتاجه من طاقة، وفي الولايات المتحدة تعمل ولاية كاليفورنيا على زيادة قدرتها لتوليد الكهرباء مع أن ذلك يشكل تهديداً لحياة الطيور.

المواد الطبيعية (الأخشاب وغيرها):
كانت المواد الطبيعية حتى الثورة الصناعية المصدر الرئيس للطاقة ولا تزال المصدر الأساسي للكثير من السكان حول العالم، فالأخشاب ومخلفات المحاصيل والروث وبعض المواد الأخرى تعمل على تزويد الحرارة اللازمة للطهي والتدفئة وللتصنيع على نطاق ضيق، وتعتبر هذه المواد الطبيعية سبب في تدمير الأراضي الحرجية في دول عديدة حيث تعتبر فيها هذه المواد المصدر الوحيد للطاقة، وقد بدأ الاهتمام بالمواد الطبيعية قبل عقود لتكون بديلاً لما يستخرج من الأرض من وقود ولا يزال التطوير مستمراً للتقنيات التي تسمح بتحويل هذه المواد إلى وقود سائل أو غازي، وفي حال استعمال هذه المواد بشكل كبير ستصبح التأثيرات البيئية شيئاً جوهرياً حيث ستتحول مناطق كبيرة من الأراضي الزراعية إلى زراعة المواد الطبيعية مما يؤثر على الأنظمة البيئية، وعلأوة على ذلك يعتبر إحراق المواد الطبيعية مصدراً للهيدروكربونات وملوثات الجو الأخرى.

الحرارة الأرضية (الباطنية):
وهي الحرارة التي تنتج بفعل تحلل المواد المشعة في مركز الأرض حيث تنتشر الحرارة في باطن الأرض وتعمل على تسخين السوائل تحت سطح الأرض ومن ثم تخرج هذه السوائل إلى السطح من خلال الشقوق في القشرة الأرضية حيث تخرج على شكل ينابيع مياه حارة أو براكين.
ويتم استغلال الحرارة الباطنية بطرق عديدة مثل أسلوب توليد الطاقة الكهربائية عن طريق محطات التوربينات البخارية حيث يتم ضخ المياه أو أي سائل آخر إلى بئر الحقن والذي ربما يحتاج لأن يكون على عمق 10 آلاف قدم ويعمل هذا البئر على جلب المياه الساخنة إلى السطح ويكون الماء تحت ضغط عال وعندما يزول الضغط عن الماء عند وجوده في أوعية خاصة فان ما نسبته 35% من الماء يتحول إلى بخار ويعتمد ذلك على درجة حرارة الماء، وبعد ذلك يتم فصل البخار عن الماء المتبقي ويتم ضخ البخار إلى التوربينات التي تعمل على تشغيل المولد.
ويعتبر الحفر للحصول على الحرارة الباطنية صعباً للغاية ومكلف جداً وذلك بسبب الحرارة العالية للسوائل وبفعل طبيعة السوائل الباطنية التي تعمل على ألحت وأيضا بسبب الصخور الصلبة الموجودة في البيئة الأرضية، ومن ناحية أخرى تعمل محطات توريد الطاقة التي تعتمد على الحرارة الباطنية على إصدار ثاني أكسيد الكربون والكبريتيد والزئبق والبورون والخارصين والرادون، وتتواجد الشقوق التي تنفذ منها السوائل الباطنية إلى السطح في المناطق البدائية مثل منطقة " يلو ستون " ولذلك فان إنشاء محطات توليد الطاقة في هذه المناطق يفرض تأثيرات بيئية مكلفة، وعلأوة على ذلك فان الحرارة الباطنية غير موزعة حول العالم، وتقدر مؤسسة الطاقة الأرضية في الولايات المتحدة أن الطاقة الباطنية يمكن أن تعمل على تزويد 5% من حاجة الطاقة في البلاد.

ودمتم سالمين..
من أراد الحصول على الدراسة كاملة فاليطلبها مني وأنا في خدمة الجميع


----------



## روح القصيد (1 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته مشكورين على طرحكم للموضوع و لكن حسب ما رأيته من الزملاء و الزميلات انهم لا يناقشون القضيه لايجاد الحلول و لكنني ارى بحوثا و معلومات فاجعلونا نعمل جميعا لعمل ما هو مفيد و لنجمع هذه المعلومات و نحاول ان نجد حلولا للمستقبل و نجد اختراعات تساعدنا على ان نضع بديلا للبنزين 

و انا ساعرض علكم بعض الافكار التي سمعت بها و نحاول جاهدين لعمل شي مفيد و اتمنى ان تستفيوا من هذه المعلومات و نفعل شيئا بدل ركود العرب و يعود اسمنا يرف عاليا بين الجميع 


الهيدروجين هو أبسط عنصر عرفه الإنسان، حيث يتكون من بروتون واحد وإلكترون واحد، ويمثل أكثر من 90% من مكونات الكون و30% من كتلة الشمس، وهو ثالث أكثر العناصر توافرًا على سطح الأرض، الهيدروجين غاز ليس له لون أو طعم أو رائحة، وهو غير سام، يتكون من جُزيء ثنائي الذرة H2 ولا يوجد منفردًا بل مرتبط دائمًا مع عنصر آخر، فهو يرتبط بالأكسجين مكونًا الماء H2o، ويرتبط مع الكربون مكونًا مركبات مختلفة مثل الميثان Ch4 والبترول. و قد قامت شركة BMW باختراع سيارة تعمل بالهيدروجين بدلا من البنزين و قد اجريت بعض التجارب على هذه السياره و وجد انها تعمل بشكل جيد كتلك التي تعمل بالبنزين و بهذا فهي قد استبدلت البنزين بالهيدروجين اي ماده شبه ضاره و محتمل نفذها بمادة اخرى غير ضاره و متواجده بشكل كبير فاتمنى منكم التفكير بهذا الشي و البحث عن اختراع آخر يمكن لنا ان نستخدم الهيدروجين فيه .

كما اقترح ان نستفيد من ثاني اكسيد الكربون اللي يخرج اثناء التنفس في الاضاءة 
حتى نستطيع ان نخفف من ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الغرفة و نستفيد منه ايضا و ذلك عن طريق اجهزة تعمل بثاني اكسيد الكربون و يكون هو الاساس لها و بذلك عند عدم وجود احد في الغرفة فإن الاضاءة ستكون مقفلة تلقائيا و عند تواجنا في الغرفه فإن الاضاءة تكون موجوده مع التحكم في هذا الجهاز لكي نستطيع ان نغلق الاضاءة وقت النوم .

و اتمنى منكم ان ترو مشاركتي و نتعاون جميعا لعمل كل ما هو صحيح و بذل قوانا لصالح المجتمع و الناس مع عدم الاضرار بهم و ايجاد كل ما هو خير لنا 

و السموحه منكم على الاطاله و اتمنى ان اكون قد وفيت ولو انه الموضوع ما ينتهي هنيه و بس و النقاش سيضل جاري بإذن الله لايجاد افضل الحلول 


اسمحولي عاد بعدني ما تخصصت و معلوماتي على قدي بعدني في بداية المشوار 

وشكرا لكم 
روح القصيد


----------



## السجين الحر (1 مايو 2006)

مشكورين على الموضوع


----------



## احمد فوزى طه محمود (2 مايو 2006)

*كلام فى كلام*

مع تقديرى البالغ للعقلية العربية المبدعة والتى افرزت نماذج من العظماء قديما وحديثا مثل د. احمد زويل وزغلول النجار وغيرهم الكثير ولن تنضب بأذن الله حتى قيام الساعة .
ولكن من الواقعية ان نقر بأن الاختراعات والابتكارات ان لم تجد مؤسسات وأيادى قوية تساندها وتدعمها وتنفق عليها سيتم وؤدها فى مهدها او تسرق وتنسب لغير اصحابها .
وكذلك المخترعين والمبتكرين ان لم يجدوا من يصدقهم ويفهمهم ويرحمهم سينتهوا الى المصحات العقلية .
حتى تصدقوا ما اقول اقسم لك ان هذا حدث معى اكثر من مرة مع اننى لا ادعى العبقرية الا ان الله قد فتح على بانجازات تعتبر اعجازات بكل المقاييس كان جزائى عليها الاضطهاد الذى وصل الى تركى لعملى الذى ظللت فيه 18 سنة واكيد كثير صادفوا هذا فهذا ليس غريب فى مجتمعنا العربى الذى لا يقدر ويكافئ المرء بقدر قدراته ولكن بقدر جنسيته او حسبه او طريقته فى التعامل مع الروؤساء
ولكن اغرب من ذلك اننى قد طوورت فكرة قائمة بالفعل حتى اصبحت لا تشابه الاصل واصبحت اكثر من
رائعة وخطيرة و قد تحدث تأثير غير محدود ولكن العجب عندما عرضتها على كثير من اهل الاختصاص
لم يفهمها ويستوعب مداها اكثرهم وتحمس القليل منهم تحمسا شديدا لها دون فعالية اى دون ان نتمم شئ ولم اتمكن من تنفيذها بمفردى لعدم توفر الامكانيات لدى لذا فقد اخبأتها فى درج مكتبى ودعوت الله ان ينسينيها لانها اصبحت مصدر الاكتئاب لدى .
انا لم اقصد اضيع وقتكم فى قصة حياتى ولكن لكى ألح على ان الكلام فى الموضوع سيظل كلام مالم 
نقوم بانشاء مؤسسة لها مصدر تمويل جيد وتتمتع بحماية من شخصية معروفة ومخلصة تمثل مظللة واقية للعاملين فى المؤسسة وبعدها نتقبل الافكار والاقتراحات بطريقة غير علنية للحفاظ على السبق
وندعو بعد ذلك اصحاب التخصصات الى المساعدة وليس ما يمنع من شراء خبرات وعقول واستكمال ما يستعصى علينا بالمال .
فى هذه الحالة نكون ايجابيين ولا نضيع الوقت فى كلام .والله أعلم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (2 مايو 2006)

بارك الله في كل من شارك في الموضوع وانتظر منكم المزيد عسى أن تعود الفائدة على الجميع
أنشاء الله


والله يا أخي المهندس أحمد فوزي طه محمود لقد أصبت كبد المشكلة ، هذه مشكلة كثير من المبدعين والمفكرين فعندما يتوجهوا بها لمن يتلك إمكانية دعمها إما أن يسرقها ويهمل صاحبها أو يتصدق عليه بحفنة دراهم أو أن يهملها نهائيا لأنه لم يفهمها 

لكن أقول لك ما الحل يجب أن تبحث عن مؤسسة مخلصة وقوية فيستحيل أن تخلوا بلدك منها وبالتالي أنت تحفظ الفكرة لصالح مؤسسة تحبها وتحترمها وبنفس الوقت يكون لهم من القوة أن يدعموك حتى النهاية

لاحظ أنا لا أقصد أن تكون هذه المؤسسة مؤسسة ممولة مباشرة لفكرتك لكن أي مؤسسة تزكيك لمؤسسات أخرى وتحقق مبدأ شراكة يضمن حقك فهي الحل

أنا فخور بوطني فلسطين فعندما توجهت بفكرة المركز لمؤسسة صناع الحياة - فلسطين
وجدت الدعم والتوجيه والقوة والسمعة الطيبة وبتعاونها مع الكلية والجامعة وهما مؤسستان اسملاميتان وصرحان شامخان يمثلان خلافة اسلامية حقيقية وقوية وقادرة على التشجيع والدعم
واتسع الموضوع فجأة ليشمل النقابة وكثير من مؤسسات الوطن وظل حقي كصاحب فكرة محفوظ حتى النهاية لأني أحسنت التوجه للمكان السليم وكان لدي القدرة على المواجهة والطرح ولدي الثقة الجبارة بقدراتي العلمية والخبراتية والتعبيرية وبكل تأكيد بدأ المشروع يرى النجاح مع أنه في خطواته الأولى

المهم أخي الكريم انوي أن يكون عملك أو مشروعك أو فكرتك خالصة لوجه الله تعالى و لا تبغي فيها العائد المادي الفناي وتأكد بأن الله سيعطيك مرادك دنيا وآخرة وسينفعنا بها انشاء الله.

هذه نصيحتي وأدعوا الله لك التوفيق

بارك الله في جهودكم وأنتظر المزيد


----------



## ymselim (2 مايو 2006)

كما يوجدايضا الطاقة المتولدة من الرياح وهى ايضا نظبفة وتطعى طاقات هائلة ويمكن استخدامها فى بلادنا .
وفكرتها بسيطة وهى نوليد الطاقة الكهربائية او المكانيكية من الرياح عن طريق تصنيع مراوح عملاقة تدور بفعل الرياح وتحول دورانها الى طاقة ميكانيكية او كهربائية .
وايضا توجد الطاقة المتولدة من المياة وذلك بعمل السدود والشلالات ويستخرج منها الطاقة


----------



## rrrr (3 مايو 2006)

مشكووووووور يا اخى


----------



## عبدالقادرالسباعي (3 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أشكركم على هذه المعلومات لكن لانزال نعاني من مشكلة تأقلم الناس على خفض استهلاك الطاقة غير المتجددة كون البديل أكثر كلفة حاليا


----------



## MH_HELL (3 مايو 2006)

*مفيش حاجه تانيه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

الطاقه الشمسيه ليست وحدها الحل بل هناك ايضا طاقه الرياح والتي تعد حل امثل خصوصا في منطقتنا العربيه لشده الرياح في مناطق الصحاري الحاره عموما


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 مايو 2006)

*فلنبدأ بطرح المواضيع المتكاملة والمفيد*

أخواني وأخواتي المهندسين

لقد لقي الموضوع تفاعل طيب منكم وأتمنى أن نتابع حتى تعم الفائدة ونحي الفكرة في كل

مكان عسى أن تصل لمن يستطيع تفعيلها على أرض الواقع

لذلك أدعوكم لطرح المواضيع المتكاملة والمتنوعة من خلال مواضيع جديدة خارج إطار هذه المشاركة

ولنبحث عن كل جديد ومفيد إنشاء الله وأتمنى أن تراعوا أن تكون المواضيع غير روتينية وجديدة

بارك الله فيكم

:55:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 مايو 2006)

*درس مهم في الخلايا الشمسية*

كيف يمكن أن أعرف كم خلية أحتاج لمنزلي وكم التكلفة:67: :81: 

تابعوا المشاركة على الرابط التالي::55: 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=107144#post107144


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (8 مايو 2006)

موضوع الطاقة المتجددة يجب أن يكون رسالة الجميع في المرحلة القادمة

وأقترح على الجميع خلال فترة الصيف المقبل:

1) إقامة مخيمات صيفية متخصصة لتشجيع سياسات الطاقة المتجددة. ومن يريد ولكن ليس لديه مادة علمية مبسطة أو برنامج خاص أنا مستعد لأمده بمثل هذه المواد فقط أرسلي رسالة خاصة

2) طرح مشروع مركز طاقة يعمل فيه شباب مهندسين بدماء جديدة اطرحوه على الممولين وأقنوعوهم بأهميته.

3) حملة مدرسية كبرى لتوضيح المشكلة والتشجيع على البحث في هذا المجال.

4) سنقوم بطرح الموضوع عندنا في فلسطين على قناة الجزيرة للأطفال على صورة مسابقة وأدعوا كل من لهم علاقات بالتلفاز أن يشجعوا ذلك ويعدوا البرامج.

وأنتظر اقتراحاتكم وشكرا


----------



## م.العراقي (8 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اولا اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للاخ الذي قام بطرح هذا الموضوع الهام جدا .. كما اشكر الاخوة المشاركين بمقالاتهم الرائعة التي تعكس وعي المهندس العربي . 

ولكن لي ملاحظة بسيطة بعد ان قرأت مقتطفات من المواضيع الكثيرة الموجودة واعجبتني كثيراً . ولكن لم اجد ظالتي وهي .. كيف يتم تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية ؟؟ وكيف تعمل هذه النظم تقنيا !!! يعني آلية العمل ... كيف تستخرج الطاقة من الرياح . 
يا جماعة نحن لا نريد مزايا وعيوب وملاحظات واساليب ونصائح .. نحتاج الى ان نعرف آلية التصنيع .. ونصل لمرحلة التفكير الجدي بإستخراج الطاقة بأنفسنا دون الحاجة الى استيراد المعدات والالات من الخارج .. اليكم مثال . 

الواح الطاقة الشمسية عبارة عن اشباه موصلات .. سيليكون ، جيرمانيوم ، جاليوم ارسنايد .. الخ فإذا وقعت اشعة الشمس على هذه الالواح سببت تهيج لايونات هذه المواد وبطريقة ( فراغ - ايون - فراغ - ايون ) يتم تحرك لايونات هذه المواد مما ينتج طاقة .. هذه الطاقة يتم حفظها في بطارية .. وعندما ننتهي من شحن البطاريه تصبح صالحة للاستخدام كمصدر طاقة كهربائية مستخرجه من الطاقة الشمسية . 
هذا مثال بسيط على كيفية عمل الواح الطاقة الشمسية ... 
طاقة الرياح ... طاقة المياه ... 
كل هذه طاقات من السهل استخراجها ... ولا تحتاج الى تقنية عالية جدا لاستخراجها .. ولكن كيف 
كيف .. هذا ما ننتظره من المهندسين العرب . 
فلنكن منتجين . 
سلام عليكم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (8 مايو 2006)

قريبا قريبا قريبا أخي م.العراقي

سأعرض طريقة صناعة الخلية الشمسية المبسطة

أما بالنسبة لتكنولوجيا صناعة الخلايا المشسية المتطورة جدا فهذه تحتاج لدراسة أكثر ولتجربة فسأعرضها لاحقا حتى أتمكن من فهمها جيدا

شكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 مايو 2006)

ذكرت على هذا الرابط أهم المشاريع التي تم تنفيذها في فلسطين في مجال الطاقة الشمسية أتمنى تزوروه وتشاركوا فيه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18246

أيضا الروابط التالية فيها معلومات تقنية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16405

وأتمنى التفاعل من الجميع خاصة في موضوع ماذا تعرف عن فلسطين

بارك الله فيكم وفي مجهوداتكم


----------



## demreal (16 مايو 2006)

اخي الكريم 
مشكور
بس اذا كان الانسان هو المجهول كيف بدنا ندور عن الطاقة المجهولة ونحنى العرب ضائعين كمان


----------



## angel_453530 (17 مايو 2006)

فعلا لفتة جيدة
شكرا على هذه المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## أبوموسى (18 مايو 2006)

الأخ الكريم جلال
أقدم شكري لك على هذا الجهد المحمود . . وللإفادة التي أنعمت بها علينا وعلي أنا شخصياً .
شكراً شكراً والله يعطيك العافية والله لا يحرمنا من مشاركاتك


----------



## دوعر (25 مايو 2006)

شباب انا بحاجة لمساعده انا طالب جامعه هندسة ميكانيك اريد بحث عن موضوع محركات السيارات التي تعمل على الكهرباء و الوقود معا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 مايو 2006)

أخونا دوعر لم أفهم بالضبط شكل البحث الذي تريد

الرجاء أوضح أكثر وانشاء الله نستطيع المساعدة

شكرا لمشاركتك الكريمة


----------



## الصناعي (25 مايو 2006)

موضوع شيق و تفضلو مني هذا الموقع الرائع
http://www.re-energy.ca


----------



## alswidi (26 مايو 2006)

مساهمات قيمه يعطيكم العافية وشكرا


----------



## elazzabo (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ياخى وبارك الله فيك عن هذه المعلومات وارجوا لو سمحت ياخى ايضاح كيفيةحساب لاشعاع الشمسى باستخدام درجات الحرارة وليس قوة الاشعاع الشمسى.. وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوموسى (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم / م.العراقي . . أنا معك فيما قلته فهو عين المنطق وهو البحث عن آلية العمل . .
أما شرح المزايا والعيوب والإسهاب في كيف يمكن الإستفادة من مثل هذا التقنيات بدون المعلومات اللازمة لآلية عمل هذا البدئل فهو كلام نظري . . لا يقدم فائدة ملموسة قريبة يمكن الإسـتفادة منها وبالتالي تطبيقها عملياً .
لعل وعسى أن نسـتفيد إفادة مباشـرة وعملية حيث من الممكن أن نقوم نحن بتطبيقها بأنفسـنا . .
وإذا قـدر لنا بأمـر الله تعالى ثم بمسـاعدة المهندسـين أن نجعل الأمـر حقيقة وواقع ملموس . . 

أقترح : قيام مجموعات من منتدى المهندسـين وبالتعاون مع صـنـّاع الحياة أو كليات الهندسـة في جامعاتنا . . لتطبيق هذا التقنيات عملياً . . فننهض بأمتنا ولا نكون عالة على الأمم في كل شئ . ودمـتم .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 مايو 2006)

أنا معكما أبو موسى

والهدف من هذا القسم هو لفت نظر المختصين في هذا المجال ليأتوا ويشاركونا ويمدونا بالمعلومات

في الحقيقة هناك مشاكل عديدة تسبب عدم انتشار المعلومات في هذا المجال

أولها أن تخصص دراسات الطاقة المتجددة لا يكون عادة إلا ماستر أو دكتراه وللأسف أخوانا هذولا

ما بقعدوا على المنتديات أو بالأصح لايجدون لنا وقت للمشاركة ولا نظلمهم جميعا فمنهم من يحبون العطاء

المشكلة الثانية أن كثير من أصحاب الأفكار في هذا المجال بخلااااااااااااااااء

يكتمون معلوماتهم كتم غريب

فعندي معلومات عن أبحاث لأساتذة كبار وطلبت منهم نشرها فرفضوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!

وما زلت أقنعهم

أيضا الباحثين في الغرب والعلماء العرب هناك مازلت لليوم أتواصل معهم وأضغط عليهم ليمدونا 

ببعض الكتب وأتفاجأ دوما علماء ومؤسسات الغرب متعاونة جدا بينما العرب لااااااااااا

كل ما أريده منكم أن تساعدونا بمعارفكم وبمؤسسات أوطانكم

وبإذن الله نقدم شيء جديد ومفيد للجميع


----------



## المهندس سعد (27 مايو 2006)

ان التقدم المتسارع في تطوير الطاقات الشمسيه
ليس من مصلحة الدول المنتجه للنفط على المدي البعيد
فلذلك لن يري النور اي مشروع في هذا الخصوص
كمشروع تطبيقي على مستوي كبير
.
هذا رايي
.
شكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 مايو 2006)

أخي المهندس سعد

على المدى البعيد لن يكون هناك نفط (فحس دراسة قامت سنة 1419 هـ) حسب ما أذكر فإن نفط

الجزيرة سيجف حسب تقديراتهم خلال عقود معدودة خاصة أن الاعتماد عليه كبير

وبوسعك تخيل ماذا يعني هذا

ولا أدل على ذلك أن المملكة العربية السعودية من أكثر الدول المهتمة بتطبيق سياسات الطاقة المتجددة

لذلك أقول وأكرر "لا نريد أن نكون مستهلكين في عصر النفط وأيضا مستهلكين في عصر البدائل"

ربما كثير منا لا يستطيع تغير الكثير ، لكن لعل وعسى أن وضع البذرة هنا سيشجع المهندسين من 

أصحاب القدرات أن يفعلوا شيء ملموس انشاء الله.

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## لمى الزيادي (28 مايو 2006)

[frame="7 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الطاقة الشمسية ومستقبل استخداماتها في الوطن العربي
لن اعيد ما تفضل به الزملاء من فوائد ومزايا استخدام الطاقة الشمسية كبديل عن الطاقة الكهربائية ولكن مع الاسف اغلب الدراسات والتطبيقات للطاقة الشمسية التي تجري في الوطن العربي تقتصر على استخدامها كوسيلة لنيل الشهادات العلمية واكمال الدراسات العليا في حين يتمتع الوطن العربي ب 3000 ساعة سطوع للشمس سنويا ناهيك عن المساحات الواسعة التي من الممكن استغلالها0
اما عن المعاهد المتخصصة بابحاث الطاقة الشمسية فالمطلوب منها ليس الدراسة وحسب بل نقل ما هو موجود حاليا من تطبيقات بسيطة الى الاسواق العربية لكي يلمس المستهلك فوائد استخدامها 0يعاني العراق في الوقت الحالي , لا استطيع ان اقول ازمة في الطاقة الكهربائية بل على الاغلب عدم وجود طاقة كهربائية نسبيا للاحتياجات العامة وذلك لعدة اسباب فالطاقة الكهربائية الوطنية كما تسمى لاتسدد 30% من حاجة المستهلك ,وهناك شحة كبيرة في الوقود المستخدم للمولدات الصغيرة البسيطة بحيث اصبحت عبئا على العائلة اكثر من كونها بديل عن الكهرباء الوطنية , فأين الحل ؟
ذكر الاخ جلال في مشاركته انفا ان هناك استخدامات واسعة في الاردن للطاقة الشمسية والتي اتمنى ان يتم تصديرها للعراق مع حملة اعلامية مناسبة وهناك احتمال كبير ان يتشكل سوق للطاقة الشمسية وبوجود الحاجة اليها سيكون التطوير ,لان الحاجة ام الاختراع كما نعلم 0
لا اطرح هذا الموضوع كجزء من مشكلة بلد محتل بل اطرحها ليكون بداية موضوعية لتطوير الطاقة الشمسية ,وارجو ان اعلم ماهي المواصفات التي تستخدم حاليا في المسخنات المذكورة؟ وما هي الطاقة التي تنتج عن خلية شمسية بسيطة؟وما هي التكلفة الاولية لعمل خلية شمسية ممكن الاستفادة منها في البيت ؟ ارجو الرد من الزملاء
[/frame]


----------



## إمحمد بيت العافية (28 مايو 2006)

إن المهتمين بهذا الموضوع المتميز يستحقون كل التقدير والإحترام لأنهم بذلك يفتحون أفاق العلم البشرى نحو أساليب جديدة لإستمرار وبقاء الإنسانية ،،، والسلام


----------



## حمد عبد الله (28 مايو 2006)

*moon laighet************

ان الوطن العربي بما انعم الله عليه من الثروات يستطيع بمشاريع استثنائيه ..ان يوفر الاحتياج الذاتى للطاقه وتحت شروط استهلاكيه علميه يمكنه توفير الطاقه للعالم ايضا ...ولكن هذا الموضوع لاتصلح مناقشته بمقالات جزئيه لانه موضوع يحتاج الى مجتمعات تمتلك المعرفه وتحترم هذه المعرفه...ولا تدمر نتائج المعرفه من اجل اللهو...لذلك وكمقدمه لهذا العمل اقول يجب ان :
( وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا ) .......من هذه الكلمه نبدا ببناء اخلاقيات جديده للاستهلاك والانتاج.....الكلام ليس جديد ....وبعض الدول بدات خطوات عمليه في هذه المجالات ( الاخلاقيه).........


----------



## أبوموسى (28 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
أختلف مع من يرى أنه ليس من مصلحة الدول النفطية من الإستثمارات في مجال الطاقة الشمسية . .
ذلك أن الدول ( العربية ) المصدرة للنفط . . لا تملك آلة الآلة في الصناعات إنما هي دول مستهلكة . .
لكل شيء من الألف إلى الياء بلا إستثناء وبالتالي فهي لا تملك الإستفادة من النفط بطريقة مباشرة . .
وبالتالي فهناك تقصير من جهة الدولة في حق المواطنين بالحصول على بعض الإستحقاقات ومنها الحصول على التيار الكهربائي العام في بعض المناطق التي يصعب فعلاً إيصال الكهرباء إليها . .
ناهيك عن بعض المناطق التي تكون على حدود المدن الكبرى . .
وقد تخلفت الدولة عن تلبية ضروريات( حاجتهم ) للكهرباء . .

فما المانع من الإستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية لمثل هذه الحالات أو غيرها . . حتى أن الإستثمارات في هذا المجال تصل إلى المليارات .
فأين ممكن عدم مصلحة دول النفط في إستخدام هذه الطاقة البديلة الصديقة للبيئة ؟


----------



## toumismail21 (29 مايو 2006)

*الطـــــــاقة المـــتـــجــــددة*

الطـــــــاقة المـــتـــجــــددة 
رهــــان المستــقــبل 

الإنسان في سعيه الدؤوب لتحقيق الأفضل بحاجة ماسة إلى الطاقة.فهي تشكل العمود الفقري للتقدم التكنولوجي, وهي أساس كل الاختراعات والابتكارات. لكن مع مر الزمن أضحى هذا الأفضل المنشود تشوبه تحديات ايكولوجية خطيرة ناتجة عن تلوث هواء المدن, ومياه البحار والمحيطات, وارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض اثر اتساع الأوزون شيئا فشيئا. 
الأمر الذي دفع العلماء إلى إعادة النظر في طبيعة هذا التسارع التكنولوجي الذي لو استمر على حاله لقاد البشرية جمعاء إلى حتف محقق. 
لدى سعى الغرب إلى تنويع مصادر الطاقة, وقد بلغوا في ذلك درجة جد متقدمة وهم الآن بصدد الاستعداد للتخلص من جل المواد المضرة بالبيئة و على رأسها البترول والغاز ومشتقاتهما. 
وإنا نلمس هذا الاستعداد على مستوين اثنين حيث تتجلى أهمية أولهما في قدرة العلماء على استخراج الطاقة اعتمادا على الموارد المائية, والهوائية, وهذا من خلال إنشاء الحواجز المائية الطاقوية, وكذا إنجاز الطوربيدات الهوائية. 
كما تمكنوا فعلا من استعمال غاز الهيدروجين كوقود للسيارات ومنه إلى صناعات أخرى. 
فبالاظافة إلى قيمته الايكولوجية فهو متوفر بكثرة في الطبقات الهوائية العليا للغلاف الجوي. كما يتم استخلاصه كيميائيا من الماء بطريقة غير مكلفة اقتصاديا. 
أما على المستوى الثاني فيمكن الاستعداد في تحضير المجتمعات الغربية إلى هذا الانتقال من استعمال الطاقة الكلاسيكية الملوثة إلى استخدام الطاقة المتجددة, وهذا عن طريق نشر ثقافة بيئية نضالية على مستوى التعليم والإعلام وكذا الأحزاب والجمعيات, وعقد المؤتمرات والندوات العلمية, والاقتصادية في كثير من القضايا الشائكة لصالح البيئة. 
فماذا فعلنا نحن يا ترى في الضفة الموازية ؟؟؟ 
فمن خلال ما تقدم يجدر بنا أن نقيس واقع حالنا كعرب ومسلمين ونستفسر أنفسنا عما أوجدناه لأجيالنا القادمة. 
فإذا كان اليوم محضورا علينا تطوير أبحاثنا النووية لتنويع مصادر الطاقة تحت ذريعة منع انتشار أسلحة الدمار الشمال, فليس من المستبعد أن يأتي يوم يمنع علينا استخراج البترول والغاز, واستعمالهما إذا ما بلغ التلوث البيئي درجة أكثر كارثية على الأرض فما عسانا يومها نفعل, ونحن نفتقر إلى المصادر المائية والهوائية, بحكم موقعنا الجغرافي في هذا العالم, زد على ذلك فان درجات الحرارة العالية في أقطارنا لا تسنح دون شك بتعميم استعمال الهيدروجين على نطاق واسع. 
وعليه فانه يجب أن نباشر فورا تطوير أبحاث واستعمالات الطاقة الشمسية وجعل منا حقيقة يومية معاشية لنا فهي البديل الأوحد برأيي ذا القيمة الاقتصادية والبيئية المساعدة لنا على تامين الطاقة والحفاظ على مكتسباتنا الحالية. 
وكل تقاعس منا ستدفع ثمنه الأجيال القادمة.ويكفينا مثالا على ذلك ذكر صور بعض المدن الأمريكية أيام انقطاع التيار الكهربائي لنعي الحجم الكارثي لواقعنا مستقبلا, إن لم نتداركه بحزم وعزيمة الآن. 
اعتقد أننا قد فشلنا ببراعة في استخدام الذهب الأسود لتدارك جزنا الحضاري, فلا يجب قتل أمل محاولة أجيالنا لصناعة مستقبل أفضل نريده جميعا أن يكون خيرا من حاضرنا.


----------



## waleed_eng76 (29 مايو 2006)

*الطاقات المتجددة*

المقصود بالطاقات المتجددة ليست الطاقة الشمسية فحسب كما يفهم البعض ولكن هي جميع الطاقات البديلة للبترول مثل طاقة الماء وهي عن طريق اندفاع الماء من أعلى لأسفل وكذلك طاقة الرياح والطاقة النووية وطاقة المد والجزر وأعتقد يوجد الكثير من الطاقات المتجددة ​


----------



## نيوكلير (31 مايو 2006)

*الطقة النووية هي الحل الأقرب والأفضل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لكم على طرح هذا الموضوع الهام- وخاصة مع اقتراب نضوب مصادر الطاقة الأحفورية في منطقتنا- وأرى أن الخيار الأجدى اقتصادياُ وبيئياً وزمنياً هو خيار توليد الطاقة من المفاعلات النووية وذلك للأسباب التالية:
1- كما نعلم أن محطات الطاقة التقليدية تلوث البيئة بما يكفي من خلال إطلاق الغازات في الجو فيما لا تملك المحطات النووية أي مدخنة وعلاوة على ذلك فهي هرميتية بمعنى أنها محواة ضمن واقي بيولوجي يمنع أي تسرب إشعاعي خارج المفاعل وخاصة مع تقدم تقنيات المفاعلات وعوامل الأمان في التصميم. وبالتالي المحطات النووية أكثر صداقة للبيئة من غيرها.
2- من الناحية الاقتصادية تبين الدراسات أن كلفة الكيلو واط الساعي المولد نوويا يكون أقل من غيره وذلك عن عامل حمل أكبر من 0.7 تقريبا وهذا يتوافق مع التقدم الصناعي وتزايد متطلبات الحصول على الطاقة مما يعني أن توليد الكهرباء بالطاقة النووية سيكون الخيار الأكثر اقتصاديا في المراحل القادمة.
3- أم من الناحية الزمنية: فكما نعلم أن الطاقة النووي على شكلين انشطارية وإندماجية، لنبدأ بالإنشطارية فعلاوة على أن الوقود الانشطاري المتوفر حالياً والذي يمد العالم بالطاقة لأكثر من 200 عام مقبل فإن مفاعلات الطاقة نفسها التي تستخدم الوقود الانشطاري تنتج بشكل لا إرادي وقود جديد صالح للعمل في نفس المفاعل أو في مفاعل آخر أي أن الوقود النووي الإنشطاري ذو ديمومة ذاتية علاوةعلى الأبحاث التي تجري على قدم وساق لإقحام أنواع جديدة من الوقود الانشطاري في المفاعلات النووية كالـيورانيوم233 (راجع موضوع لبس اليوارنيوم 235 وحده الوقود النووي في قسم تعريب الهندسة) فهذا يعطي ديمومة أكثر للطاقة النووية الانشطارية.
أما على صعيد الطاقة النووية الاندماجية فحدث ولا حرج، فالأبحاث القائمة على إقحام الطاقة النووية الإندماجية قد توجت ببناء مفاعل إيتر الاندماجي التي تشترك به أكثر من دولة، وللعلم فإن الطاقة الإندماجية أساسها إندماج نواة الترينيوم (نظير الهيدوجين الثلاثي) مع نواة الديتريوم (نظير الهدروجين الثنائي) وكلاهما ينتج من الماء العادي وكميات الماء العادي الموجودة على سطح الأرض متوفرة بشكل دائم مما يعني استمرارية تأمين الوقود الاندماجي لفترات طويلة جداً.
لا يعني هذا أن الطريق أمام الطاقة النووية مفروش بالورود، بل على العكس فالغرب وعلى رأسه أمريكا لا تريد للعرب والمسلمين امتلاك هكذا تقنية متقدمة تكون سندا لهم ضد مصالح أمريكا، ولكن مع ازدياد التطور العلمي والتفكيري عند أصحاب القرار يجب جعل الطاقة النووية خيارا استراتيجيا لا بديل عنه أبدا


----------



## alwonwon (5 يونيو 2006)

*alternative energy sources*

مشاهدة المرفق 5236 
this is my presenstation about the alternative energy sources


----------



## عزوز (27 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

عندي سؤال بالنسبه للطاقه الشمسيه ومدى استخدامها

هل بالامكان الاعتماد على الطاقه الشمسيه واستخدامها على مدار اليوم بالنسبه لتشغيل محركات الديزل دون الحاجه للبطاريات والتي سعتها تصل الى 250 امبير
وهل نحتاج الى اضافات لتخزين الطاقه اثناء الليل ام لا ؟

الرجاء امدادي بالمواقع المتخصصه لبناء وحسابات الطاقه الشمسيه عربي او انقليزي

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي alwonwon شكرا لك على المشاركة

لكن يبدوا أن الملف الذي حملته لم يعمل أرجوا أن تراجعه مرة أخرى لعل فيه الفائدة

أخي عزوز

الخلايا الشمسية لا تعمل بدون شمس إلا في وجود نظام التخزين في البطاريات

هناك بديل وهو توربينات الرياح وهي عملية جدا للحصول على الجهد والتيار المتردد

راجع دروس الدورة التي طرحناها وراجع الفهرس فهناك مواضيع قوية جدا قد تفيدك

خاصة في مجال الحسابات فلا يمكني إعادتها كثيرا كلما طلبت مني لأنها مكتوبة في درس

رقم 3 و 4 حسب ما أذكر

بارك الله في مرورك الكريم




كلمة شكر لكل من نيوكلير و waleed _ eng و toumismail و أبو موسى وكل من

وعي لنا وللموضوع وأتمنى أن تساعدوني في توجيه هذه العلوم لتصبح ثقافة فهي ليست

تخصص وانما ثقافة عامة يجب أن تكون عند الجميع


----------



## محمد حسين احمد (10 أكتوبر 2006)

هذا هو المستوى المطلوب لهذا المنتدى وشكرا للمجهود المبذول


----------



## al_akori (25 أكتوبر 2006)

اهلاً باخونا الفعال (جلال) نتمنى التعاون في نفس المجال كوننا نعمل كمهندس في ادارة الطاقة المتجددة قطاع كهرباء الريف- الجمهورية اليمنية ....العكوري!!!


----------



## نافل (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*هل نسيت*

استاذي م محمد الكردي سبق ووعدت بوضع درس في طريقة صنع توربين رياح مبسط وانا متمسك بهذا الوعد (مع علمي انه نافذ) ولكن خلق الانسان عجول


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 أكتوبر 2006)

وأنا عند وعدي أخي الكريم لكن هناك مشاكل في الموضوع وهي كالتالي:

أنا تعلمتها من احدى المراكز هنا أي تعليم مباشر فليس لدي صور تفصيلية

لذلك لا أحب أن أطرحها كتعبير كتابي لانه بكل تأكيد لن تفهموا شيء

والمشكلة الثانية هي انشغالي وسفري القريب ومشاكل بلدنا (فلسطين) لا تسمح لي بزيارة المركز

في خان يونس لتصوير العملية وانزالها

لذلك صبرك بعد سفري سأحاول انزالها مهما طال لن أنسى لا تقلق

أتمنى من أي شخص يعرف موقع خاص بالعملية أن لا يبخل علينا

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## النبراس. (29 يناير 2007)

الاخوان المهتمين بمجال الطاقة البديلة
ارجو ان تجدو ماتصبون اليه بمعرض الطاقة بابو ظبي


----------



## الرامي رقم 1 (7 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع خلاااااااااق جدا ،،،،، وقدا افادني كثيرا في كتابة مقالي عن الطاقة الشمسية في دول الخليج العربي ,,,,,,,,,, وفقكم الله


----------



## النبراس. (7 فبراير 2007)

اخواني الاعزباء
ان شاء الله استفدهم من معرض ابو ظبي


----------



## جاسم محمد الدليمي (6 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا الجهد 
هل من الممكن رابط لتحميل البحث


----------



## ماهر مغترب (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
العلم غذاء العقل
قرات فيما قرات على النت انه لو استغل واحد بالمئمة من مساحة الصحاري العربية في توليد الطاقة الشمية فان اوروبا كلها ستكتفي من الطاقة وذلك لدوام سطوع الشمس على الصحاري العربية 
سؤال ياترى ما المانع اهو سياسي ام ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## س محروس (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*ارجو المساعدة فى مركز بحوث الطاقة المتجددة*

انا شايفة ان الطاقة المتجددة ضرورية جدا لانها هتحد من تلوث البيئة بشكل كبير جدا و نفسى الموضوع ده يطبق بالفعل و دى كان فكرتى بان انا اعمل مشروع تخرجى مركز بحوث الطاقة المتجددة او اكادمية لدراسة الطاقة المتجدة بس انا محتاجة مساعدة فى الموضوع ده عاوزة مشاريع مماثلة او اية الاسس التصميمية للمبانى دى ارجوكو اللى يعرف حاجة يا ريت يساعدنى ....... و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/ محمد عنتر (24 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## d.salah30 (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا استاذي الكريم لهذا العنوان الهام

حقيقة مستقبل الطاقة المجانية كله مجهول فالانسان الذي يختفي بعد اختراع شيء ما هام بارادته ام لا تواريا عن الانظار
و الاخر المبدع لمنعه من الابداع و انجاز الاعمال لصالح الجميع و احتكار الشركات و تسلط التجار 

يؤكده ما نراه و نسمعه و نكاد نلمسه كل يوم من اخبار و تقنيات باتت حقيقة واقعة ممنوعة ؟؟؟

اعتقد ان دورنا الان نشر الوعي الشخصي على الاقل بين المختصين للانجاز الشخصي اولا و مساعدة الاقرب من حولهم ثانيا للحصول على المنتجات المتجددة و نشر هذه الثقافة لتصبح مطلب الجميع


----------



## pesocom (25 فبراير 2013)

لمزيد من المعلومات عن الطاقة المتجددة البديلة/ الطاقة الشمسية
أضغط أو أنسخ الرابط التالى
goldencom2006.net
أو
Pesocom's Blog | Just another WordPress.com site


----------



## فالنساوي (1 مارس 2013)

شكرا على الجهود


----------

